# הבטחתי ולכן אקיים- קרדיטים!



## afrikana (19/8/13)

הבטחתי ולכן אקיים- קרדיטים! 
הבטחתי קרדיטים ביום ראשון אז הנה אני מקיימת!
יייייייייייייייייייייייי איזה כיף זה קרדיטים!

*אני כותבת הכל עם מחירים כי לי אישית זה היה אחד הנושאים הכי חשובים בארגון החתונה.
* אזהרה! אני חופרת, אני אוהבת לכתוב... אוי כמה שזה יהיה ארוך. אל תדאגו, יש גם מלא תמונות.


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

למה מי אתם בכלל?  *החתן-* נסיכות פרס. משה, כלכלן, כותב בלוג כלכלי הומוריסטי-ציני וגם שירים כשנחה עליו הרוח. מת על העבודה שלו, איש שנון וקליל עם יכולת וויכוח וניסוח מדהימות, האדם שהכי מעצבן אותי והכי מרגיע אותי בעולם (זוהי זוגיות אמיתית לא?)

*הקלה-* האליטה האוסטרו- הונגרית. אלמוג, סיימתי עכשיו לימודי בימוי והוראת תיאטרון בסמינר הקיבוצים ("לימודי מה"? בימוי, בימוי תיאטרון, זאת שאומרת לשחקנים מה לעשות...) אני גם כותבת ומעבדת מחזות.
עוד שניה אני מתחילה לעבוד בבי"ס יסודי כמורה לתיאטרון ומחנכת כיתה ג'. לא, מחנכת זה לא ממש מה שלמדתי (על אף שהתואר שלי משולב עם תעודת הוראה), אני היחידה מהכיתה שלי שהולכת לעשות את זה, אבל זה ממש משמח אותי ומתאים לי. עבדתי מגיל צעיר מאוד בחינוך ולהיות מחנכת זה חלום ואהבה. בכמה חודשים האחרונים הזנחתי קצת (מתוך בחירה) את הבימוי והכתיבה (כדי להתרכז בחתונה ובמבחני סוף שנה) אבל מתכננת לחזור לזה עכשיו במלוא המרץ (צפו להזמנה להצגה בחודשים הקרובים).


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

איך הכרנו- תנו צ'אנס לסטוץ  *אהבה ממבט ראשון? ראיתי אותה ומיד ידעתי שהיא תהיה אשתי?*
משה ואני התחלנו בתור סטוץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*הסיפור הארוך *(מנסה לקצר, לא טובה בזה בכלל) (על מי אני עובדת אני אפילו לא מנסה) :
שנינו היינו רשומים באתר בשם "נמסטה"- אתר קצת שנטיפי בקטע מצחיק שיש בו פרסום על סדנאות ומסיבות, כתבות וכן- גם מדור היכרויות. לשנינו היה כרטיס במדור ההיכרויות אבל לא ממש חיפשנו משהו רציני ("לא ממש"= בכלל לא). אני הייתי אחרי כמה מערכות יחסים ארוכות שבאו בהפרש מזערי זו אחר זו ורק רציתי לנוח ולבלות, משה היה במוד של רווק תל אביבי (כלומר יפואי).
הוא ראה את התמונה שלי והחליט שהוא חייב להכיר אותי כי "יש לה עיניים מבינות, היא נראית כמו מישהי שתבין אותי" (וגם כי "התמונה שלך הייתה עד הכתפיים אבל היו סימנים בטוחים לזה שיש לך חזה גדול").
הוא התחיל להציק לי בהודעות מוזרות ושלח לי תמונה נוראית שלו שבה הוא נראה ממש מוזר וחיוור. במשך כמה חודשים- " היא כותבת לי שורות קצרות / אני עונה במגילות" ("הריקוד המוזר של הלב"/ גידי גוב ורונה קינן) – הוא כתב לי הודעות ארוכות ואני עניתי במשפט אחד מנפנף...  עד שיום אחד-
סוף השבוע עמד בפתח, בדיוק חברה ביטלה לי, הוא התקשר, אמרתי לעצמי "יאללה, לא בא לי להיות לבד בסופ"ש, נעשה טובה ונצא איתו, סתם בשביל להעביר איכשהו את יום חמישי בערב". הדבר הראשון שחשבתי עליו כשראיתי אותו היה "הי, הוא דווקא נראה טוב! והוא בכלל שחום!"
ונעבור לדייט ולשבועות שאחריו...


----------



## ani4ka4 (20/8/13)

גדול


----------



## פיבי הרטי (19/8/13)

יוווו גם אני סימתי בדיוק בסמינר 
אני בעיצוב


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

הדייט והשבועות הראשונים ("לא יצא מזה כלום") 
הדיייט הראשון היה מוצלח. כל כך מוצלח, שפחות מיום אח"כ כבר היינו אצלי בדירה. 
עכשיו, אני הייתי באותה תקופה עם צורת חשיבה שלא הייתה לי מעולם קודם, משהו מאוד קליל וזורם ולא אכפתי, המוטו שלי היה משיר של הדג נחש- "מה שבא- בא, מה שבא- סבבה" (זה עלול להישמע מיני אבל זה התייחס לכל תחומי החיים כמו עבודה, לימודים וכאלה...).

משה היה כל כך שונה מכל זוגיות שהייתה לי אי פעם ומכל גבר שהכרתי אי פעם! בשבועות הראשונים זרקנו זה על זה את כל הזבל שלנו, היינו ציניים (אני אף פעם לא צינית) עוקצניים (בד"כ לא אצליח להיות עוקצנית גם אם אנסה) ואפילו רעים. מצד שני הוא פינק אותי בטירוף עם מסעדות יוקרה, הופעות ג'ז, הצגות, מופעי מחול... אני כאמור הייתי במוד של "מה 'כפת לי, מה שבא- בא. ממילא אין סיכוי שיצא מזה משהו, אבל בינתיים נחמד לי אז אשאר איתו עד שזה יגמר מעצמו".    

ככה היינו כמה שבועות ("זו סתם דרך חסרת משמעות להעביר את הזמן") עד שקלטנו שאנחנו ביחד 5-6 ימים בשבוע. כעבור 4 חודשים הוא הציע לי לעבור לגור איתו (אני: "אני צריכה לקנות מיקרוגל", הוא: "יאללה תעברי לגור איתי, יש לי מיקרו").

וכעבור 3 שנים נהדרות (במהלכן הוא למד לבשל פסטה בולונז ואני למדתי לשמוע אום כולתום), הגיעה ההצעה!


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

ההצעה (פאב "הכיור"???) 
במשך כמה חודשים קודם כבר היה לי ברור שההצעה בדרך. היה איזה לילה שסיפרתי לו משהו שאמרתי לחברים, וציטטתי שאמרתי "אני ובעלי..." הוא כ"כ התלהב ואמר שאילו הייתה לו טבעת היה מציע לי בו במקום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לאחר כמה שבועות ישבנו בבית הוריו ודפדפנו בעיתוני הערב, הוא הגיע לפרסומת לטבעות והתחיל להצביע ולשאול אותי מה דעתי. – "מה את חושבת על זו?" –"זוועה". – "ועל זו?" –"עוד יותר זוועה". (בדיעבד הסתבר שהוא הראה לי שתי טבעות שחשב לקנות לי). כמה ימים אח"כ הוא פשוט הושיב אותי מול גוגל-פיקצ'ר ואמר לי לבחור טבעות ולהגיד לו בדיוק מה אני רוצה. אז ידעתי שיש הצעה וידעתי איך תראה הטבעת, אבל לא ידעתי מתי זה יקרה ואיך. בינתיים עברו חודשיים.

ההצעה- הוא חזר מהשוק ביום שישי וקישקש משהו על זה שהוא פגש זמר ורוצה ללכת מחר להופעה שלו. לא כ"כ מוזר, מתאים למשה לפגוש זמרים גרועים ברחוב. אני: מי זה? הוא: לא זוכר. אני: איפה זה? הוא: לא זוכר. אני: אם אתה לא יודע איך קוראים לו ואיפה זה, איך נדע לאן ללכת מחר??? הוא: אה חכי, כתבתי את זה על רשימת הקניות (מוציא את רשימת הקניות מהתיק) - _____ _____ (שם מונפץ של זמר) במועדון "הכיור".
משה החמוד הלך לישון שנ"צ ואני כמובן רצתי לתיק שלו ובדקתי את רשימת הקניות- לא היה כתוב עליה כלום. לשם ביטחון חיפשתי בגוגל את השם המומצא ואת מועדון "הכיור" וכמובן שלא מצאתי.

למחרת עלינו על האופנוע (אחרי שבמהלך ההתארגנות ליציאה הוא משמיע לי "עת דודים כלה" וממליץ לי להתלבש יפה) אבל פתאום היינו בדרום הנטוש של ת"א וחשבתי "אוי, אולי זה באמת סתם זמר גרוע במועדון גרוע ואכלתי סרט..." 
ואז הוא אמר לי שלפני כמה ימים ציינו 3 שנים להכרותינו ולא חגגנו, אז עכשיו לכבוד המאורע נשחזר את הדייט הראשון שלנו!

נעמדנו מתחת לבניין שגרתי בו אז, הלכנו ברגל את אותו מסלול שהלכנו אז מהדירה לפאב (צוזנמאן בלילנבלום), התיישבנו באותו שולחן שישבנו בו והוא הזמין לנו את אותה השתיה... ואז הוא שלף טבעת (מפתיע ביותר), לא כרע ברך כי היינו על כיסאות בר גבוהים (וכי זה לא מתאים לו) ושאל אם אנשא לו. התשובה היא כן! אח"כ באמת הייתה הופעה של אותו זמר ידוע לשמצה (מסתבר שזה לא היה שם מומצא, זה בן אדם אמיתי!), הוא אמר לנו מזל טוב במיקרופון, הקדיש לנו שיר וכולם מחאו כפיים (וצעקו "אל תעשה את זה!!")


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

טבעת אירוסין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נקנתה ב"u.r.i" במתחם הבורסה, עוצבה לפי תמונות שמצאתי בגוגל-פיקצ'רס. בעיקרון העסק שייך לקרובי משפחה של משה אז אני מניחה שהוא קיבל הנחה, אבל בכל מקרה הבנתי שהם לוקחים מחירים יפים מאוד (כי הם מייבאים את היהלומים בעצמם ולכן נותנים מחירים של "חנות מפעל" ללא עמלות תיווך וכאלה). אין להם ממש טבעות נישואין אבל למעוניינות בתכשיטים- אני ממליצה בחום (הם גם מאוד נחמדים והמקום יפה ונעים).
אין לי תמונה טובה שלה אז אני שמה העתק די מדוייק מהאינטרנט...


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

חתונה תוך חודשיים 
4 ימים אחרי ההצעה כבר קניתי שמלה (עוד על כך בהמשך), ובלי קשר לזה הגענו (כלומר אני הגעתי) למסקנה שהכי טוב להתחתן בתחילת אוגוסט כשאני בחופש, כי בסוף החודש אני כבר מתחילה ללמד ומי יודע מה יהיה מצבי הנפשי...
עד שמצאנו מקום (מה שלקח כמה שבועות והיה השלב הכי מתיש) כבר נשארו לנו חודשיים (בול) לארגן. כמובן שהיו כמה אנשים (כולל אמא של משה) ששאלו אם אני בהריון. אבל עבורי חודשיים זה אפשרי לחלוטין והגיוני לגמרי!!! לדעתי אם היה לי יותר זמן הייתי מתחרפנת. רק קחו בחשבון ש- 

 א. הייתי בחופש בשבועיים האחרונים של הארגונים מה שמאוד מאוד עזר.
ב. אני ממש טובה בלארגן ולהפיק, יצא לי להפיק כמה פרויקטים במסגרת הלימודים כך שפשוט הפקתי לעצמי את החתונה ולכן הזמן הספיק לי. מי שפחות מתחברת להפקה- יכול  
       להיות שארגון בזמן קצר זה פחות בשבילה.


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

הזמנות (משפט שמשה חלם) 
בזבזנו על זה כל כך הרבה זמן ובדיעבד אני יכולה להגיד שזה היה בזבוז מיותר לחלוטין!
התעקשנו לעצב את ההזמנה לבד. אחרי שיטוט ארוך מאוד מצאנו ציור של גוטמן שאהבנו ועיצבנו עליו את ההזמנה, זה לקח כמה ימים (!). שלחנו אותה לבית הדפוס ואמרו שהציור לא באיכות מספיק טובה ויוצא מטושטש...
"בילינו" עוד כמה ימים בניסיון להשיג קובץ איכותי של הציור ממוזיאון גוטמן, בסופו של דבר הבן של גוטמן (בעל הזכויות על הציורים) רצה 500 שקל! עבור קובץ עם הציור, כן? החלטנו שזה לא שווה לנו, מזל...

לא היה לי מושג לאיזה כיוון לפנות עכשיו, עד שנזכרתי במשפט היפה שלנו- *"אנחנו אחד והדרך מוארת"*. זה משפט שמשה חלם פעם שחבר מהעבודה אומר לו, ומאז הוא כתוב לנו על המקרר. אז החלטתי לחפש תמונות של דרך מוארת! במשך יום שלם חיפשתי תמונות, ושוב כמה ימים לערוך... זה באמת היה הדבר שהשקענו בו הכי הרבה זמן בכל החתונה.

נו, ומה? כן, יצאו לנו הזמנות יפות אבל למי אכפת בת'כלס? היחיד שהתלהב באמת זה אבא שלי, אמא שלי עשתה טובה ואמרה שזה נחמד, אף אחד אחר לא העיר כלום על המראה של ההזמנה... ועוד גילינו שאחרי כל ההשקעה עשינו בסוף טעות קטנה בניסוח (מסתבר שמקובל לרשום את שם הכלה קודם).
בקיצור אם הייתי יכולה לחזור אחורה לא הייתי משקיעה אפילו שניה אחת מיותרת בהזמנות, הייתי עושה משהו פשוט לפי התבניות המוכנות מראש שיש באתרים של בתי הדפוס. הזמנה יפה זה נחמד אבל בזבוז זמן מוחלט מבחינתי, לאף אחד לא ממש אכפת כל עוד היא לא כיעור מוחלט.

בית דפוס- "דפוס איכות" (עשינו הכל בטלפון ובדואר)

*מחיר –* 265 ₪ ל-250 הזמנות (צד אחד)


----------



## nigu2 (19/8/13)

גם ההזמנה שלנו היתה עם ציור של גוטמן! 
זה לא במקרה הציור של שני ילדים בונים ארמון בחול (והגמל ברקע..)..? בכל מקרה, גם ההזמנה עם הציור השני יצאה מתוקה


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

כן כן זאת התמונה! 
איך מצאתם אותה באיכות טובה?


----------



## nigu2 (20/8/13)

יואו! מגניב!!! 
האמת שגם אנחנו חפשנו את התמונה בגוגל תמונות, ושלחתי מה שמצאתי לחברה טובה שלמדה עיצוב גרפי ועצבה את ההזמנה. היא באמת אמרה שהאיכות לא מספיק טובה להדפסה, אז היא חפשה בעצמה (והשתמשה בפונקציה של סינון התמונות לפי גודל)- איכשהו היא מצאה באתר (נידח יותר כנראה) את התמונה בגודל ובאיכות מספיקה..


----------



## ronitvas (19/8/13)

גם אנחנו עשינו את אותה "טעות" 
ואחרי שאבא שלי התעקש שזה חייב להיות הפוך והדפיס את כל!!! ההזמנות שוב,
עשיתי מחקר קטן ומתברר שזה עוד איזשהו מנהג בתרבויות חשוכות (סליחה אם אני פוגעת במישהו)
ואין בזה שום דבר חוצמזה. אני התעקשתי לשלוח את ההזמנות המקוריות ורק ההורים שלי, שנשאו בהפסד הכספי, חילקו את ה"מתוקנות" לאורחים שלהם. עד היום גם לא ברור לי מה הם עשו עם כל טונות ההזמנות המיותרות.... 
ואגב, ה"טעות" נבעה מכך שאני ניסחתי את ההזמנות והיה לי הכי הגיוני לרשום את עצמי אחרי גילי.... ממש לא ייחסתי לזה חשיבות. אבל ההורים שלי ראו בזה פגיעה בכבודם וטענו שזה לא נעשה בתום לב. הדבר היחיד שהרגיע אותם היה שקיבלתי הזמנה לחתונה של חברה מאוד מאוד טובה שהיא דתייה מאוד והפלא ופלא - גם ההזמנה שלה הייתה "הפוכה". וכשאמא שלי שאלה אותה למה זה ככה היא עשתה כזה פרצוף של חוסר הבנה שאמא שלי מייד נרגעה


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

רק ההורים של משה שמו לב 
הם אמנם העירו שזה "הפוך" אבל לא ייחסו לזה משמעות נסתרת- היה להם ברור שזה סתם מחוסר ידיעה. הם גם לא עשו מזה סרט...
לא שמעתי הערות על כך מאף אחד אחר אז כנראה שלא עברתי על איזה חוק חתונות קריטי.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (20/8/13)

מצחיק 
אצלנו השם שלי היה ראשון ואבא שלי היה מופתע לטובה כי הוא אמר שבדרך כלל זה להיפך.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

המסקנה המתבקשת היא 
שאין באמת מנהג אחד קבוע?


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

מסיבת רווקות + תובנה על חברות בחתונה 
* *תובנה *(משעמם? דלגו קדימה) - כמה שבועות לפני החתונה שתי חברות-הכי-טובות התקשרו ושאלו אם הן המארגנות של המסיבה. משום מה חשבתי שיהיה יותר נוח אם חברה מהלימודים תארגן (גם כי היו לי הרבה מוזמנות מהלימודים וגם כי היא טובה בארגונים). קבעתי איתה בכללי אבל שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה דיברתי איתה והיא נפנפה בלי בושה (סמס "אני נורא עסוקה"). קצת התבאסתי אבל אז הבנתי משהו חשוב-
*לארגן מסיבת רווקות זו זכות ולא חובה!!!*
זה נכון לגבי כל דבר שאתן צריכות מהחברות שלכן בחתונה- להיות מלוות, לעזור עם משהו...

התקשרתי לחברה הטובה שהציעה מראש (השניה הייתה בחו"ל) והיא ממש שמחה ועשתה את הכל מעולה ובאהבה, הרגשתי שאפשר לשמוח עליה ב100%, שאני לא צריכה לדאוג לכלום. היא הפתיעה אותי בכישורי הארגון שלה (זה לא סוד, אמרתי גם לה) וקראתי פה על עוד מישהי שחברה "שלא טובה בארגונים" הפתיעה אותה בארגון מוצלח כך שההמלצה שלי היא לסמוך על חברות ולהפקיד משימות חשובות בידי אנשים שאתן אוהבות וש*באמת רוצים לעשות את זה עבורכן! זו זכות גדולה ולא חובה!

המסיבה:* ישבנו בקומה השניה הפרטית של הפאב "ג'קסון" בדיזנגוף. אשה יקרה (הבת של אשתו של אבא שלי... דהיינו "אחות חורגת") שהיא נומרולוגית נתנה לי במתנה סדנת נומרולוגיה יפה. בד"כ היא מעבירה סדנאות באופי שונה לגמרי (בבית שקט כשכולן מקשיבות ומרוכזות) אבל היא הכי זרמה ושיתפה פעולה. בגדול- נתנה לכל אחת לחשב לעצמה כמה מספרים שיש להם משמעות לפי הנומרולוגיה ואז הסבירה מה הם אומרים. בסוף חילקה לכל אחת נייר קלף מושקע שמפרט את משמעות שמה ותאריך הלידה שלה לפי הנומרולוגיה (זו מתנה קבועה שלה, לא רק כפריבילגיה שלי  ) פעילות עדינה לבנות שפחות בקטע של חשפן או סקסולוגית... אשמח לתת פרטים למעוניינות.                                    

אח"כ החברות שאלו אותי שאלות והייתי צריכה לנחש מה משה ענה עליהן (מה אתם הכי אוהבים לעשות ביחד? "לשתות". מה אתם הכי שונאים לעשות ביחד? "לנקות". זוג לתפארת)

בתמונה- בזמן ההכנות ביום החתונה, עם סרט מהמסיבה


----------



## ronitvas (19/8/13)

אוהבת את השמלה שלך


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

תודה! נקנתה במיוחד... 
בחנות חדשה של מעצב צעיר בסוף רחוב אלנבי, קוראים לו משהו בן כנען


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

מסיבת הרווקים הכי לא מלחיצה בהיסטוריה 
לחבורה של משה היו 2 מסיבות רווקים פרועות בחודשים האחרונים (כולל אחת בפראג) אז הוא הודיע שבמסיבה שלו הוא רוצה משהו סולידי, שקט ו"לנוח". הם קצת התמהמהו עם חיפוש המקום ולכן בסוף הכל היה תפוס והם מצאו רק צימר במושב דתי     אומנם מקום מדהים עם ג'קוזי, בריכה ענקית וכו' אבל הם היו שם בשבת כשאסור להיכנס עם רכבים למושב ואסור להשמיע מוסיקה חזקה, לעשות רעש וכדומה... וכך חבריו של משה זיכו אותי במסיבת הרווקים הכי לא מטרידה בהיסטוריה של המסיבות (חשפניות? אין להן אפשרות להיכנס למושב בשבת...)


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

עדשות- בזכות אופטיקה "אופטימי" 
יש לי עיניים יבשות ומגרדות, לא שמתי עדשות מעולם! תמיד היה לי ברור שכשארצה יום אחד עדשות- אעשה אותן ב"אופטימי" בת"א- אני איתם כבר שנים וקונה אצלם את כל המשקפיים שלי (גם נחמדים, גם מחירים מצויינים).
ד"א אין לי שום בעיה עם כלות ממושקפות, אני אפילו מחבבת את זה, פשוט לי באופן אישי זה פחות התאים מבחינת החלומות שהיו לי על המראה שלי בחתונה.
הם היו כל כך חביבים ומשקיענים, הייתי אצל האופטימטריסטית 4 פעמים (!) וכל פעם היא בדקה אותי באופן יסודי ועזרה להתאים לי את העדשות הכי טובות.
ניסיתי להתרגל לעדשות בחודש שקדם לחתונה והן די חרפנו אותי (גם בלי זה אני משפשפת בעיניים כל כמה דקות, הנה הרגע שפשפתי!)... אבל ביום עצמו הייתי איתן 13 שעות ולא הרגשתי כלום, בדיוק כמו ששמעתי מהרבה בנות. 

*מחיר- * 150 ₪ לעדשות ניסיוניות לחודש, לעדשות חודשיות רגילות זה בערך 100 לזוג כמדומני. הבדיקות בחינם כמובן. יש להם גם משקפיים ממש זולים למעוניינות.


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

הצלת עור הפנים- אלינור ברשת 
הגעתי אל אלינור דרך המלצות פה בפורום הקסום, חודש בלבד לפני החתונה, עם עור שמנוני מאוד ונוטה לפצעונים. עשיתי אצלה סשן טיפולים נמרץ (שניים ארוכים ו-3 מקוצרים, + טיפולון במתנה יום לפני החתונה), ויש לה חלק נכבד ביותר בכך שנראיתי מעולה בחתונה!

קודם כל, היא הקוסמטיקאית הכי עדינה והכי פחות מכאיבה שיצא לי להיות אצלה (והייתי אצל הרבה).

דבר שני, היא מאוד נדיבה בטיפול, בחומרים ובהשקעה (עושה גבות ושפם במתנה, נתנה לי במתנה מסיכה לפנים וטיפול יום לפני האירוע ועשתה לי פילינג עמוק בכל טיפול, מהסוג שקוסמטיקאיות לוקחות רק עליו כמה מאות שקלים). מראש המחירים די סבירים יחסית לת"א.

שלישי- היא באמת ממש ממש (ממש) טובה! יש לי עור בעייתי כל חיי בערך כך שאני יודעת להעריך קוסמטיקאית באמת טובה. בשבועות שלפני החתונה הפנים היו נקיות וזוהרות כמו שלא היו כבר הרבה זמן והייתי בעננים... אך אויה, יומיים לפני החתונה יצאו לי פתאום מלא מלא פצעונים חדשים בגלל הלחץ (אי אפשר להאשים את אלינור בשום אופן, זה היה אחרי חודש שלם שלא יצא לי אף פצעון). למזלי היה לה השכל והניסיון לקבוע לי מראש טיפול ליום שלפני האירוע. היא עשתה לי טיפול של כחצי שעה במתנה, וממש ממש עזרה! אמנם הפצעים לא נעלמו לחלוטין (טוב, היא קוסמטיקאית- לא קוסמת) אבל היו שטוחים וקטנים כך שהם הוסתרו לגמרי ע"י האיפור. גם המאפרת אמרה שיש שיפור ניכר במצב. בנוסף הפנים כבר לא היו שמנוניות ולכן האיפור ישב עלי הרבה יותר טוב, ואפילו, נשבעת לכן, הזיעו פחות מבד"כ (אפילו שהצטלמנו בחוץ באוגוסט).

הכי מצחיק שעכשיו, שבוע וחצי אחרי החתונה ובלי שום טיפול מאז החתונה- כל הפצעונים נעלמו והעור נראה מעולה, בדיוק כמו שהיא אמרה שיקרה... (מסתבר שלחץ משחרר בגוף הורמון שגורם לפצעונים).

*מחיר-* יש מחירון באתר שלה, הטיפולים שלי עלו 300 לטיפול מלא (שעה) ו-150 לטיפול מקוצר (חצי שעה).


----------



## Chloe1988 (19/8/13)

מאיפה היא?


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

צפון תל אביב


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/8/13)

אין כמו אלינור 
אני גם הלכתי אליה כמה פעמים לפני החתונה והיא בהחלט עושה פלאים.


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

טבעות – נטע וולפה 
הגענו אל נטע בעקבות המלצה של חברתי שמוצי ואח"כ גיליתי שגם מסטיק אורביט חברתי עשתה שם וממליצה (יש לי מלא חברות בפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
מקום קטנטן ומתוק באזור שוק הכרמל, ישבנו עם מוכרת נחמדה וסבלנית וראינו את כל העיצובים (יש די הרבה). משה בחר טבעת קיימת (שאני כ"כ אוהבת עד שנראה לי שאלך איתה מידי פעם) ואני ביקשתי לשלב בין שני עיצובים (בדיעבד הסתבר שזו פעם ראשונה שהיא עשתה עיצוב כזה וזה נורא ריגש אותה). 
יצאה לי טבעת דקה-דקה, עדינה-עדינה ומיוחדת, שעושה לי טוב על הלב. אני לא סובלת תכשיטים וטבעות אבל זו כל כך דקה וקלה עד שאני כמעט לא מרגישה אותה.

הטבעות היו מוכנות תוך כמה ימים, ושבוע לפני החתונה משה לקח את שלו להגדלה (הוא לא רגיל ללכת עם טבעות ולא היה לא נוח) – הן עשו את ההגדלה בלי בעיה תוך יום, ללא תוספת מחיר.
התלבטנו כמה קראט לקחת (יש 2 אופציות, לא זוכרת כבר מה הן) והמוכרת המליצה לנו על האופציה הזולה יותר! אותי זה קנה...

*מחיר-* 750 לטבעת שלי, 1050 לטבעת שלו (טבעת עבה, לדעתי הרוב אצלה הן בסביבות 750).


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

תמונה של הטבעות שאני ממש אוהבת


----------



## Shmutzi (19/8/13)

תמונה ממש יפה


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

צהר, הדרכת כלה 
כחילונית מוחלטת שעומדת להתחתן בחופה אורתודוכסית (טוב, זה לא כאילו לא ידעתי עם מי אני מתחתנת, כבר 3 שנים היה לי ברור שאם אתחתן עם משה יום אחד- זה יהיה בחתונה אורתודוכסית) היה לי ברור שאני מוכנה רק דרך צהר. מבחינתי היתרונות שלהם הם:

 א. האג'נדה הכללית (ידידותיים לחילוניים, מעמידים תחליף הוגן וראוי לרבנות, לא עושים צרות ולא כועסים עלייך שאת לא מדליקה נרות שבת, כמו ששמעתי שקרה לכמה זוגות ברבנות)
 ב. השירות- משה אמר שהם יותר יעילים מכמה חברות בורסאיות שהוא עובד איתן. כל התקשורת הייתה במייל, הם תקתקו עניינים, לא היינו צריכים לרדוף אחריהם בשביל כלום- הם ידעו בדיוק איפה אנחנו עומדים בתהליך וסידרו לנו הכל שלב אחר שלב.
 ג. הדרכת כלה- מותאמת לחילוניות ולא מנסה לשכנע אותך לעשות כל מיני דברים שאין סיכוי שתעשי (לא נותנת לך מטליות לבנות בשביל לבדוק את עצמך בימי הנידה...)

הייתי אצל בחורה צעירה ומקסימה בשם תמי בביתה בפתח תקווה (דתית לאומית בניגוד לרבניות החרדיות ברבנות). דיברנו על עצמינו ועל הזוגיות, היא נתנה לי כמה טיפים חביבים לזוגיות בהשראת פסוקים מהמקורות (מנקודת מבט שיוויונית יש לציין, "חשוב שתשקיעי בעצמך, את קודם כל אישה ורק אח"כ רעיה ואם..."), כיבדה בענבים, הסבירה לי מה קורה במקווה ("תזכרי שיש לך זכות להגיד שכבר בדקת את עצמך, אין חובה שהבלנית תבדוק אותך", "אם עושים לך בעיות, שחקי אותה ראש קטן ותתקשרי אלי"), על כל דבר אמרה "כך נהוג אצלנו, את לא חייבת", אמרה שזה בסדר אם אין לנו אותה אמונה כי שנינו יכולות ללמוד אחת מהשניה... 

בקיצור הייתה חוויה חיובית של שיחה נעימה עם אישה נעימה. אח"כ גם שיגעתי אותה כמה פעמים בטלפון והיא הייתה סבלנית ומתוקה (ואפילו שלחה לי סמס מזל טוב אחרי החתונה! לאישה יש 8 ילדים, מאיפה היא זוכרת אותי?).

*מחיר-* 360 (לסטודנטים) לפתיחת תיק (זה הולך לרבנות) + 180 לצהר על השירות. זה כבר כולל הדרכת כלה וכתובה. לרב משלמים רק נסיעות הלוך חזור (זה מה שהם אומרים אבל תעברו לסעיף הבא).


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

מקווה, רב הזוי  *המקווה-* מקווה "פקיעין" ליד בזל בת"א- רואים קצת ממנו בתמונה (מהאינטרנט). מקווה נעים ויפה שמעוצב כמו ספא, ומותאם במיוחד לכלות חילוניות. הבלנית חמודה מאוד (אהבתי את זה שהיא רצה מהמקווה ישר למשמרת לילה- מסתבר שהיא אחות), לא חטטנית או מציקנית (לא שאלה אותי כלום, לא דרשה שאתקלח או אסתרק שנית כי באתי מוכנה מהבית ואפילו וויתרה לי על הורדת העגילים כי החורים היו חדשים ופחדתי שיסתמו). 
היא ניהלה איתי שיחה קצרה לפני הכניסה לחדר (מתוקה אבל בקטע "רוח'ניקי" שיכול להביך בחורות מסויימות, בסגנון "מה זה בשבילך מים?") ולפני הטבילה עצמה החזיקה לי את הידיים ושרה לי שיר... שוב- מקסים בשביל בנות מסויימות ומביך בשביל אחרות, אותי זה ריגש  (ובכל מקרה מעיד על כוונה טובה).
הלכתי לבד ודווקא היה לי נחמד ככה, רציתי להיות בשקט עם עצמי.

*הרב-* אשמח לתת שם בפרטי. בפגישה המקדימה היה קטע משעשע ונוטה להזוי שהוא התחיל לקשקש ולקשקש, החזיק אותנו שם שעתיים במיני שאלות פילוסופיות וטיפים לחיי זוגיות שנוסחו ממש מצחיק ("זוגיות היא ים סוער שיש בו גלים... איך מתמודדים עם הגלים בחיוך? עם גלשן!"). אבל בסה"כ היה סבבה, אמר שאין לו בעיה שאענוד למשה טבעת והבטיח לי שהוא לא עושה את ההפרדה המילולית הבוטה בין הטקס לבין החלק בו אני עונדת לחתן טבעת (אפילו עשה פרצוף על רבנים שכן עושים זאת).

בחתונה עצמה היה קצת לא נעים- הוא איחר ברבע שעה (כי עצר אותו שוטר!) מסתבר שהם תמיד מאחרים אבל אצלנו הייתה חתונה הפוכה וכולם כבר סיימו לאכול והתחילו לזוז בחוסר נוחות בכסא, עם פרצוף של "אז מה עושים עכשיו?". כבר נהיה לכולם ממש ברור שהרב מאחר אבל כשהוא הגיע הוא אמר "נו את רואה, אמרתי לך שאין מה למהר, כולם עוד אוכלים ונהנים"... בגלל האיחור לא הספקתי לדבר איתו כמו שרציתי ולא ידעתי באיזה שלב אני שמה את הטבעת. לא הספקתי לשאול אותו אם צריך של אז פשוט לא שמתי!
הכי הזוי שבחופה הוא דילג על מילים ובילבל ברכות, משה קידש אותי: "הרי את מקודשת לי בישראל"- סליחה, מה קרה ל"כדת משה ו__"?? בסוף נגלה שאנחנו לא באמת נשואים...

משהו קטן- הבנתי מצוהר שהרב בא בהתנדבות ורק משלמים לו נסיעות (מוניות). בדיעבד אבא של משה סיפר שכשהרב הלך הוא נתן לו 100 שח, ואז הרב שאל "ומה עם הנסיעות?" אז הוא נתן לו עוד... מילא היה אומר שהנסיעות עלו לו יותר, אבל זה היה ברור שהוא מבקש גם תשלום סמלי וגם נסיעות. אח"כ הבנתי מצהר שזה מה שמקובל לעשות אבל למה הם לא אמרו לי מהתחלה?

סה"כ הוא היה בסדר, חופה נחמדה ומחוייכת (גם המשפחה אמרה שהיה נחמד מאוד) אבל לא איזה רב סופר מגניב/ מעניין/ מיוחד... בקיצור רב רגיל כמו כל חתונה אחרת שהייתי בה.

בתמונה- המקווה, מהאינטרנט.


----------



## Shmutzi (19/8/13)

עזבי את הרב... אתם אלו 
שעשיתם את החופה למעניינת!!!


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

את עושה ספויילרים... 
כולן צריכות לחכות להמשך הקרדיטים כדי להבין מה היה שם כ"כ מיוחד


----------



## Shmutzi (20/8/13)

לא הסגרתי כלום


----------



## spur (20/8/13)

אשמח לשם הרבה בפרטי 
אני גם מתחתנת דרך צהר ורוצה לוודא שלא נפלתי עליו


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

שולחת לך


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

תכשיטים – ג.ר.א.ס (הדוכן, הדוכן...) 
אמא של משה נתנה לי סכום נאה מאוד לקניית תכשיט לחתונה. חשבתי לעצמי מה לעשות איתו והגעתי למסקנה שבמקום לפוצץ את הכל על תכשיט אחד מזהב טהור/ יהלומים/ דברים יקרים אחרים שאני לא מבינה בהם וכנראה אצטרך אפילו להוסיף כסף, אני מעדיפה ללכת למקום פחות יקר ולקנות סט תכשיטים שלם, איכותי ויפה אבל במחיר הגיוני (ואולי אפילו ישאר לי עודף).

לרשת ג.ר.א.ס יש דוכנים שבהם היא מוכרת תכשיטים בעיצוב הבית של הרשת, אבל מחומרים פחות יקרים כמו גולדפיל או כסף. הלכתי לדוכן בדיזנגוף סנטר וקיבלתי שירות של מלכה מהמוכרת המקסימה רותי, שהייתה איתי במשך שעה עד שהחלטתי ואפילו צילמה אותי עם כמה תכשיטים כדי שאוכל להשוות בין התמונות. 
קניתי סט של שרשרת, צמיד ועגילים- מגולדפיל עם פנינים (מבחינתי- חסכתי על הזהב והשקעתי בפנינים). סט יפה ועדין שנראה נפלא. נכון שהוא לא יחזיק לנצח כמו זהב אבל גם 10 שנים זה סבבה בשביל המחיר שלו (מקסימום אפשר לנתק את הפנינים ולשזור מחדש בתכשיט אחר). הם גם האריכו לי את השרשרת כך שתתאים למחשוף השמלה.

*מחיר-* 700 ₪ להכל ביחד (שרשרת, עגילים וצמיד). ד"א יש להם עגילים קטנים צמודים לאוזן מזהב טהור ב150-200 ₪, שזה טוב לבעלות חורים באוזניים שיכולות לשים רק זהב טהור בגלל רגישויות.


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

ועכשיו עלי


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

עוד תמונה שרואים בה טוב את התכשיטים 
(ושאני ממש אוהבת)


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

ונמשיך מחר כשלא אהיה כאן לבד! 
לילה טוב בנות


----------



## אושר קטן (19/8/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
משום מה התמונות לא ניראות חדות, יכול להיות שאת מקטינה אותן יותר מידי?
או שזה משהו אצלי במחשב??


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

למישהי יש המלצה מה לעשות עם התמונות? 
כי במצב הרגיל שלהן הן כבדות מידי ועם אני דוחסת הן יוצאות קטנות מידי...
איך להקטין משקל בלי להקטין גודל?


----------



## simplicity83 (19/8/13)

בטח יש יותר מומחיות ממני 
כי אני די טכנופובית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש איזו דרך להקטין קצת את כולן בבת אחת, אבל בגלל שאין לי מושג איך לעשות את זה אני אספר לך את השיטה החורנית -

תפתחי את התמונה עם microsoft office picture manager
ואז עריכת תמונות
שנה גודל
אחוז מרוחב X גובה מקוריים

תקטיני את זה לגודל של 1-1.5 מגה לתמונה. ככה זה לא קטן מדי ולא גדול מדי.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

תודה! ההמשך עם תמונות טובות...


----------



## Norma Desmond (19/8/13)

מאוד נהניתי מהכתיבה שלך בינתיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחכה בסבלנות להמשך מחר. אגב, אם יש לך אפשרות, גם אני ממליצה, כמו הבחורה בתגובה מתחתי, להגדיל טיפה את התמונות.
התמונות שהעלית בינתיים קטנטנות וחבל, הכי כיף להתעמק בפרטים הקטנים


----------



## Norma Desmond (19/8/13)

התגובה מעלי, לא מתחתי


----------



## haych (19/8/13)

את לא לבד! 
במשך היום, בכל פעם שהיה לי קצת זמן פנוי בעבודה, נכנסתי לבדוק אם העלית קרדיטים... כבר חשבתי שזה לא יקרה היום! אבל מסתבר שמילה שלך זו מילה  
בינתיים ממש כייף לקרוא, את כותבת מאוד מצחיק!
אבל אולי טוב שאת מפסיקה עכשיו... הכלבה שלי בוכה כבר מלא זמן שאני אוריד אותה לפיפי, אבל אני לא מסוגלת להתנתק מהמחשב... היא מוסרת לך לק תודה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (19/8/13)

גם אני בדיוק לוקחת את שלי לדשא 
איזה סיוט לרדת לפיפי שלהם באמצע הלילה.... אההה...


----------



## יוסי האדום (19/8/13)

גזענות!!!! 
מה עם הבן?


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

סליחה יוסי! אם תשים לב- 
תיקנתי את דרכי בהודעות הבאות...


----------



## יוסי האדום (20/8/13)

כמובן שאני סתם צוחק... 
פשוט זוגתי צוחקת עלי שאני כל היום בפורום ואף אחד לא שם לב אלי...


----------



## ronitvas (20/8/13)

בטח ששמים לב 
תראה לה את ההודעה שלי מלפני כמה ימים
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=171032872


----------



## יוסי האדום (20/8/13)

יאי!! עכשיו אני מראה לה!!


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

הי גם אני שם!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (19/8/13)

את יודעת שאני כאן בלילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כרגיל, את כותבת נפלא. וההודעה על ההצעה מרגשת במיוחד.


----------



## FayeV (19/8/13)

איזה כיף לקום לקרדיטים חדשים 
אני מאוד אוהבת את סגנון הכתיבה שלך, מחכה להמשך!


----------



## ronitvas (19/8/13)

זהו, אצלכם כבר בוקר 
ואני יושבת לי בלילה, בחושך ומחכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יכול להיות שזה בגלל שאני חוגגת מחר 14 שנות נישואין, אבל כל הודעה מזכירה לי את החתונה שלי.
החלטתי שאשתוק ולא אגיב עם סיפור משלי אחרי כל הודעה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מיליון אחוז אני בטוחה שחלקנו את אותו הרב. אין לי מושג מה שמו (מראה כמה שהוא היה משמעותי עבורינו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
יאללה להמשיך!!!


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

מוזמנת להגיב בסיפורים משלך 
דווקא מעניין!


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

תודה לכולן וליוסי גם  
שמחה לשמוע שאני לא לבד ושיש פרי לעמלי...


----------



## Shmutzi (19/8/13)

אלמוג! איזה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
יאללה יאללה להמשיך!


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

ו..... ממשיכים!!! בינתיים עם תמונות קטנות... 
כי כבר כיווצתי ובאמא'שלכן, אני לא מסוגלת עכשיו למצוא אותן מחדש ולכווץ שוב...
אבל עוד כמה הודעות יגמרו לי התמונות שכבר כיווצתי ואתחיל לבחור חדשות, ואז אקטין אותן פחות


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

סאגת השמלה 
* זהירות חפירה 

היות וידעתי במשך כמה חודשים שיש הצעת נישואין בדרך, התחלתי כבר לרחרח חנויות של שמלות כלה. ידעתי שאני רוצה לבקר באאוטלט בדיזנגוף, ויום למחרת ההצעה בדקתי וגיליתי שהוא עומד להיסגר תוך כמה ימים. אז 4 ימים לאחר הצעת הנישואין שלי כבר הייתי שם אמא. 
חלק מהשמלות באמת היו קצת סמרטוט וחלק היו דווקא יפות ואיכותיות. מדדתי 6-7 שמלות, הגעתי אל אחת שאהבתי מאוד וחזרתי אליה כל פעם. המחירים לרגל הסגירה היו מטורפים ביותר והרגשתי שחבל לפספס. היה לי קשה לקנות בחנות הראשונה שבדקתי אבל אמא שלי עודדה אותי (מאוד אהבה את השמלה) וגם משה נתן תמיכה בטלפון. וכך קניתי שמלה עוד לפני שסגרתי תאריך. בנוסף קניתי שם גם שמלה קצרה לריקודים.

השמלות נכנסו לארון שלי וחיכו בסבלנות עד שיגיעו לתופרת שתתקן ותתאים למידותי. אבל... אחרי שבועיים הוצאתי את השמלה הקצרה מהארון, מדדתי, והבנתי שעשיתי טעות. היא ממש לא הייתה מספיק חגיגית בעיניי, וידעתי שלא באמת ארצה ללבוש אותה בחתונה ולהפסיק להרגיש "כמו נסיכה" (להחליף כבר אי אפשר היה כי המקום נסגר). אמרתי לעצמי- נו שויין, אם ישאר לי כסף לקראת הסוף אקנה שמלה קצרה חדשה, ואם לא – אשאר כל הלילה עם הארוכה היפה, לא יקרה כלום. 

*הו באמת?*

חודש וחצי לפני החתונה הגעתי לתופרת מדהימה בשם אילה מרסר-ווד (סטודיו "איב"). לפני כן שלחתי את השמלות לניקוי יבש (כי מדדו אותן לפני). אצל התופרת קרו 3 דברים: 

1. הסתכלתי במראה והבנתי שהשמלה לא מחמיאה לי ב-100%, 
2. גיליתי שבהינומה שקיבלתי במתנה (מאמא של משה) יש חורים,
3. גיליתי כתם ע-נ-ק בשולי השמלה, שאני ממש בטוחה שעשו בניקוי-יבש.
אמנם אילה המוכשרת הראתה לי מיד איך היא מסתירה את הכתם ואת החורים, אבל הבריידזילה הקטנה שבתוכי כבר זקפה את ראשה...

הגעתי הביתה ועשיתי את הדבר היחיד שאפשר לעשות במצב כזה- בכיתי למשה. הוא מאוד הרגיע אותי ואמר שקודם כל אני חייבת לקנות הינומה חדשה (אמנם אף אחד לא יראה את החורים אבל אני אדע שהם שם) ואם צריך- אני יכולה לקנות לעצמי גם שמלה חדשה, אבל הוא ממליץ לי בחום להירגע קודם כמה ימים ולחשוב על זה. מעצם הידיעה שאני יכולה לקנות שמלה חדשה אם אני רוצה- כבר נרגעתי קצת... עשיתי סיבוב בכמה חנויות (כולל כאלו של מעצבים נחשבים) והגעתי למסקנה שאני ממש אוהבת את העיצוב של השמלה ומוכנה למחול לה על הכתם (שממילא לא יראו). כדי להרגיש טוב החלטתי לקנות שמלה קצרה מיוחדת ומושקעת שתשמח אותי ותיתן לי הרגשה שיש לי שמלה אחת שהיא חדשה, נוצצת ומתאימה לי בול.

עדיין אחרי כל הקניות (3 שמלות) והתיקונים אצל התופרת- לא הוצאתי על השמלות יותר ממה שתכננתי בהתחלה.
*בשורה התחתונה* אני יכולה להגיד שמצד אחד השמלה הארוכה הייתה עדינה, אלגנטית וקלאסית וזכתה להרבה מחמאות. את הכתם לא היה סיכוי לראות. מצד שני- אני עדיין חושבת שהיא לא החמיאה לי ב-100% (האגן והירכיים שלי לא באמת כאלה גדולים כמו שנראה בתמונות). לכן *ממליצה בחום-* לא לקנות בחנות הראשונה שאתן נכנסות אליה, גם אם אתן ממש אוהבות את השמלה. מקסימום- תמיד אפשר לחזור לשם בסוף.

*מחיר-* 1000 ₪ לשמלה (מחירת חיסול).


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

הצלחתי לשים תמונה מקורית!!!!!


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

השמלה, האריזה והסרט


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (20/8/13)

מה? 
האגן והירכיים שלך ממש לא נראים גדולים, אני לא יודעת על מה את מדברת.


----------



## Shmutzi (20/8/13)

השמלה ישבה עליך מעולה! 
ורואים את זה גם בתמונות!


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

תודה בנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
באמת בתמונות לא רואים את מה שהפריע לי אבל זה רק בגלל שעשיתי פוזות מול המראה במשך כמה דקות כדי למצוא איך לעמוד בתמונות בלי שיראו את הבליטה של הירכיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בחתונה עצמה לא ראו את זה כנראה כי זזתי כל הזמן...

ת'כלס התמונות זה מה שחשוב כי זה מה שאני אזכור עוד 20 שנה.


----------



## pilpelet4u (20/8/13)

השמלה מקסימה!


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

גב השמלה


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

החלק העליון ביתר פירוט 
וזה גם תשל"כ על הדרך

כאן למשל התמונה המקורית כבדה מידי...


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

תופרת- אילה מרסר ווד (סטודיו "איב") 
מגיע לה קרדיט משל עצמה!
אילה עשתה לי תיקונים גם בשמלה הארוכה וגם בקצרה מהאאוטלט (במטרה שתהפוך לשמלת קוקטייל מהממת). היא מוכשרת בטירוף, אשכרה הצליחה לתקן פאקים שהיו בשמלות הזולות שלי. היא הסתירה את הכתם עם תחרה כמו מהסוג שהיה בחלק העליון של השמלה- כך שאף אחד לא הצליח למצוא אותו (גם אני לא), ועיצבה מחדש את הגב של השמלה כך שיהיה טיפה פתוח אבל עדיין אוכל ללבוש חזיה (מידה D לא באמת מחזיקה עם קאפים). היא גם הייתה מקסימה, חייכנית ועוזרת לכל אורך הדרך.
ב
נוסף היא תופרת ומעצבת שמלות כלה בעצמה, אם הייתי צריכה היום לעשות שמלה חדשה יש מצב טוב שהייתי הולכת ישירות אליה!!! (אני טיפה מבינה בתפירה והתפירה שלה באמת ברמה מאוד מאוד גבוהה).

*מחירים-* 250-500 לתיקון, בסביבות 3500-4500 לשמלה חדשה.

בתמונה- השמלה על הבובה בזמן התיקון אצל אילה בסטודיו.


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

שמלה קצרה ומטריפה – SIPA 
הגעתי לסיפא בעקבות המלצה כאן בפורום, כמדומני של butwhy? 
למודת ניסיון, לא קניתי מיד אצלם אלא חיפשתי בכמה וכמה חנויות וחזרתי אל סיפא שוב רק בסוף החיפושים, ו-ואו, איזה כיף שעשיתי את זה!
הן תפרו לי שמלה מושלמת, בסגנון אחר לגמרי מהארוכה שלי (כך יכולתי להרשות לעצמי שמלה נפוחה ועדיין לא להרגיש מוגזמת או מגוחכת). 

הן היו נפלאות ומתוקות, מלאות סבלנות, משקיעניות (הינדסו את התחרה על החזה שלי במשך חצי שעה, מזיזות אותה כל פעם מילימטר הצידה או למעלה עד שהיו מרוצות לגמרי), הסתכלו איתי על תמונות באינטרנט כדי להבין בדיוק מה אני רוצה, השמלה ישבה עלי בול- החמיאה לי מכל הכיוונים ועשתה אותי מאושרת. גם היא זכתה להרבה מחמאות ולדעתי היו אנשים שאהבו אותה יותר מאת הראשונה הקלאסית (כמו שידעתי שיקרה). גם המחירים מצויינים.

באופן כללי,  להביא שמלה קצרה היה אחד הדברים הכי חכמים שעשיתי- אפילו שהרחבה הייתה ממוזגת ושהשמלה הראשונה הייתה מאוד קלילה ודקה, היה לי חם בטירוף מהריקודים! גם קשה לרקוד עם שמלה ארוכה בלי לדרוך עליה. איזה מזל שיכולתי להחליף לשמלה קצרה (ועדיין להרגיש "כלתית" ו"נסיכתית")!
*טיפ-* אם אתן מביאות שמלה קצרה, תדאגו שהיא מרגישה לכן מספיק חגיגית ושאתן מרגישות בה מיליון דולר. הייתי בחתונה שבה לכלה הייתה שמלה קצרה לא מספיק חגיגית (בעיניה) והיא התבאסה לעבור אליה, גם כשהיא כבר ממש נזלה מחום.

*מחירים-* (לקניה) 2500 לתפירת שמלה קצרה עם "דמוי מחוך". אם היה לה מחוך הייתה עולה בסביבות 3200. שמלות באורך רגיל בסביבות 3500-5000.


----------



## butwhy (22/8/13)

איזה יופי!! 
איזה כיף שמצאת שם, איזה כיף שהחפירות שלי משתלמות ואיזה כיף כיף כיף של קרדיטים!!
הכל פשוט מקסים, את נראית יפהפיה וזוהרת, והשמלות שלך ממש יפות! (אני מאודדד אוהבת את הארוכה, לא שכנעת אותי שהיא לא ישבה עליך בול!).
המון המון מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים ביחד!


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

החלק העליון בפירוט 
עם האחיין הבוביק שלי


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

תמונה מגניבה עם הקצרה 
בסוף הלילה הצלם אמר לי להסתובב איתה במקום ועשה לי בוק.


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

איפור – לאנה שוורצמן 
אין ספק שלאנה נמצאת במקום הראשון ברשימת "הבחירות הכי טובות שעשיתי בחתונה". וואו וואו ושוב פעם וואו! האיפור שלי היה הדבר שהכי אהבתי בעצמי ביום החתונה!

קודם כל לאנה עצמה- כזאת בחורה שקטה, מדברת בלחש (לא זאת לא מטאפורה, היא באמת לוחשת), עדינה, חייכנית, מהאנשים האלה שמשרים סביבם שקט ונועם (בדיוק מה שצריך ביום החתונה!) עצם נוכחותה בחדר כבר עושה טוב על הלב.

האופי שלה ניכר גם בדרך העבודה שלה- היא משקיענית (באיפור-ניסיון הייתי אצלה מעל שעה והיא ניסתה עלי 5-6 סגנונות עד שהייתי מרוצה לגמרי), המגע שלה ממש נעים, כמו מסאז' (באיפור-ניסיון כמעט נרדמתי מרוב ליטופים, והיא אמרה שזה קורה להרבה בנות אצלה...), דייקנית ועדינה.

והאיפור, הו האיפור... היה לי מאוד חשוב שהאיפור יהיה עדין, לא להיות עם "מסיכה של מייק אפ" ולא להיות מהבנות שלא מזהות את עצמן במראה, ומצד שני- שיסתיר את הפגמים הלא מועטים בעורי האומלל ושכן יהיה מיוחד ושונה מאיפור יומיומי. משה היה ממש לחוץ והזהיר אותי כמה פעמים לפני החתונה "שלא תצאי כמו XXX XXX" (לא אכתוב כאן את הביטוי המדוייק אבל אתן יכולות לנחש) וגם המלווה שלי הזהירה אותי באותו הבוקר שלהמון כלות יש איפור כבד מידי ושהן נראות כמו מישהי אחרת בחתונה של עצמן... בסופו של דבר גם משה וגם המלווה לא הפסיקו להחמיא לי וללאנה!

האיפור היה כל כך עדין אך מיוחד, לא שינה אותי אלא הדגיש את החלקים הכי טובים שלי והסתיר לגמרי את הפגמים. התאים בול לאופי שלי וקיבלתי המון המון מחמאות. הייתי פשוט מאוהבת באיפור, בא לי להתחתן שוב או לשכנע את כל החברות המתחתנות שלי לקחת את לאנה רק בשביל שאוכל להתאפר אצלה שוב! פשוט איפור מושלם, מעל ומעבר לכל הציפיות שלי מעצמי. הוא החזיק מעמד יפה אפילו שהצטלמנו בחוץ והיה חם, לא נמרח אפילו במילימטר וגם מה שירד קצת- ירד בחן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בשתיים בלילה בחזרה במלון הסתכלתי על עצמי ועדיין נראיתי מעולה. 

כמעט שכחתי- היא גם עיצבה לי את הגבות ביום החתונה! בצורה עדינה ומחמיאה בלי לכסח יותר מידי.
היא איפרה גם 3 מלוות (כולל אמי בת ה-60+) ושלושתן נראו מעולה והיו ממש מרוצות.
ועוד תוסיפו על כל זה שהמחיר טוב...

*מחירים-* 800 לכלה בלי מלוות, 700 לכלה עם מלווה אחת ומעלה. למלוות- 300 אם זו רק אחת, 250 (לכל אחת) אם יש יותר ממלווה אחת.


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

עם לאנה המתוקה


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

המברשות של לאנה 
והלק הורוד שלי...
תמונה שאני אוהבת


----------



## afrikana (19/8/13)

עכשיו בעיניים פקוחות


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

שיער – קוסטה וינו 
נתחיל מזה שהוא כזה מתוק... הסתמס איתי ב"נשיקות מתוקה" ונתן לי חיבוק ונשיקה כשהגיע למלון, כאילו אנחנו בסט-פרנדס-פור-אבר. זרם עם הצחוקים שלי ושל המלווה בזמן ההתארגנות ובכלליות היה חמוד, מרגיע ומשרה אווירה טובה.

הוא עובד עם הרבה השקעה (גם בתסרוקת-ניסיון הייתי אצלו הרבה זמן והוא הראה לי הרבה אופציות עד שהייתי מרוצה במאה אחוז), דאג שכל שערה תהיה במקום והזיז את השיער מילמטר לכל צד עד שהוא היה בול כמו שצריך. למרות כל הספריי השיער היה ממש רך ונעים (גם למגע וגם למראה) עד שחברה שנגעה בו חשבה שלא שמתי ספריי. אפילו למחרת בבוקר, אחרי הסתרקות קלה, השיער עוד נראה ממש ממש טוב (יותר מבד"כ) כי הפן עדיין החזיק.

העיצוב היה רך ופשוט, לא לקח פוקוס מהפנים או מהשמלה, הציג לראווה את השיער הארוך שלי (כמה וכמה אנשים שאלו אם זה תוספות) אבל בלי שאמות מחום או אסתבך עם שיער בעיניים, ולא זז מילימטר כל הלילה (למרות הנטיה שלי לרקוד בקפיצות ולמרות הלחות). אני חייבת לציין שזכרתי את העיצוב קצת יותר "חגיגי" ומתוחכם בפגישת הניסיון. בטיפשותי לא אמרתי כלום, אני בטוחה שאם הייתי אומרת משהו קוסטה היה משנה דברים כי הוא גם מוכשר וגם נחמד. לכן ההמלצה שלי היא לא לשחרר את המעצב או המאפרת עד שאתן לא מרוצות במיליון אחוז, זאת העבודה שלהם!
חשוב להגיד שהשיער עדיין נראה טוב ואני ממליצה על קוסטה בלי לחשוב פעמיים, זאת אשמתי שלא אמרתי כלום ולא אשמתו. 

*מחירים-* 800 לכלה, 300 למלווה (המלוות שלי לא עשו שיער) + נסיעות (מונית הלוך-חזור).


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

השיער מהצד 
עם המניפה היפה שלי


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

השיער מאחורה 
קטע משעשע- כל החלק הראשון של ההכנות אני והמלווה ראינו ברקע נשיונל ג'אוגרפיק, קוסטה אמר שזאת פעם ראשונה בחיים שלו שהוא רואה כזה דבר בהתארגנות לחתונה. (זה דווקא היה נחמד, נתן תחושה רגועה ויומיומית, לא כאילו אני אמורה להתפוצץ מרוב התרגשות).


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

קטע מצחיק עם השיער- 
חששתי שיהיה לי חם נורא בריקודים (מה שאכן קרה) אז קוסטה צייד אותי בהמון סיכות והסביר למלווה שלי איך לאסוף לי את החלק הפזור. המלווה ניסתה לאסוף, אבל אחרי חצי שניה על הרחבה זה התפרק לגמרי (יש לי שיער עבה מאוד מאוד, כנראה צריך מקצוען בשביל להתמודד איתו). בסוף ביליתי את כל הלילה עם קליפס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אבל השיער עדיין נראה טוב כי העיצוב מקדימה היה מוצלח.

בתמונה- חברה אוספת לי את השיער עם קליפה והאחרות רוקדות סביבי ועושת שמח


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

נעליים – רוני קנטור 
די חלוקה בדעתי... 

*מצד אחד-* חיפשתי בכל העיר ולא מצאתי שום דבר שאהבתי, הגעתי לרוני קנטור ומיד התאהבתי בנעליים- הן כל כך יפות, עדינות ומיוחדות. אהבתי גם את האפשרות להחליף עקב (אי אפשר לשנות את הגובה אבל החלפתי מעקב סיכה לעקב יותר עבה).

*מצד שני-* א. איכות הנעליים לא מצדיקה את המחיר המפוצץ שלהן בעיניי (עקב מהסוג הזול, הרצועה מחוברת לנעל עם גומי מועד לפורענות כמו נעליים מאלנבי...). 
ב. בשלב החופה כבר כאבו לי הרגליים בטירוף, לא יכולתי לעמוד, כשהחופה נגמרה רק רציתי לברוח לחדר ולהוריד נעליים. 4 ימים אח"כ עוד צלעתי. לא, באמת, זו לא צורת ביטוי, ממש צלעתי- לא יכולתי לדרוך על הרגל מרוב שהיא כאבה והשרירים היו תפוסים!
נכון שאני לא מומחית גדולה בנעלי עקב אבל זה גם לא כאילו זו הפעם הראשונה בחיי שנעלתי עקבים... בקיצור אם הייתי צריכה שוב לבחור נעליים- יכול להיות שכן הייתי קונה אצל רוני קנטור (הן באמת נורא יפות), אבל לוקחת עקב הרבה יותר נמוך!

*מחירים-* 400-600 לנעלי כלה. החלפת עקב- 80 ₪.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

נעליים לריקודים- שלא נעלתי בסוף 
בגלל שתכננתי על שמלה קצרה השתכנעתי לקנות לריקודים נעליים לא שטוחות לגמרי כדי שהרגליים החשופות יראו ממש טוב. לאחר שיטוטים אין ספור בכל העיר ואחרי שכמעט התייאשתי- מצאתי את הנעליים המקסימות האלו בחנות בעזריאלי, ליד רולדין סמוך לגשר הרכבת. הן של מעצבת (או חברה?) ישראלית בשם shila. נוחות ויפות, עם עקב נמוך ורחב. 

ברגע האחרון קניתי גם נעליים שטוחות לגמרי (מסוג שכבר הכרתי) בחנות בקינג ג'ורג'.
מ-ז-ל ותודה לעצמי על רגע נדיר של שכל!!! אמנם הנעליים של שילה דווקא נוחות מאוד יחסית לנעלי-עקב, ואם הייתי איתן מההתחלה יכול להיות שהן היו שורדות כל הלילה, אבל אחרי החופה הרגליים כבר היו במצב כ"כ נואש עד שעברתי ישר לשטוחות, לא היה מצב שאני נשארת אפילו על עקב גדול ונמוך כמו של אלו. לא נורא, הן ישמשו אותי באירועים אחרים.

*מחירים-* בחנות בעזריאלי המחירים הם בסביבות 200-350, יש מלא נעליים יפות למי שלא מקובעת רק על לבן. נעליים מקינג ג'ורג'- 70 ₪ בערך.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

הנעליים בפריזר 
שמעתי שזו שיטה להרחיב נעליים לוחצות... (כשהשקית עם המים קופאת היא מתרחבת). 
לא יודעת כמה זה עבד אבל מה שבטוח- זה סיפק כמה תמונות משעשעות.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

נעליים לריקודים- שכן נעלתי 
הנעליים האדומות השטוחות...
מודה שאחרי כמה דקות פשוט עברתי למצב-יחף ונשארתי ככה כל הלילה. הקדשתי שבועות למציאת נעליים טובות לריקודים בדיוק בשביל לא להיות יחפה בחתונה שלי, אבל אתן יודעות מה- ברגע האמת ממש לא היה לי אכפת! רציתי לרקוד ולהנות בלי לסבול מכאבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התמונה היא מה"סלואו" הראשון שלנו- עליו נדבר בהמשך.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

המלצה- להשקיע בתיק וארנק 
את הארנקים הזמנתי מאי-ביי בערך בדולר לארנק (האיכות בהתאם אבל מספיק טוב ללילה אחד), ואת התיק קניתי באלנבי ב-90 ₪. 
ביום האירוע היה כיף להרגיש שהכל אצלי חדש ויפה ונקנה במיוחד לכבוד החתונה, פעם בחיים הרגשתי מתוקתקת-טיפ-טופ מכף רגל ועד ראש. 
המחירים נמוכים והתיק ישמש אותי גם בהמשך.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

תיק האיפור שתפרה לי שמוצי 
כמה כישרון בבחורה אחת


----------



## Shmutzi (20/8/13)




----------



## ronitvas (20/8/13)

שיחקת אותה שמוצי!!!


----------



## Shmutzi (20/8/13)

חן חן


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

מניקור-פדיקור-צביעת שיער (כלה עם לק ורוד) 
עשיתי מניקור-פדיקור (לק ג'ל) בסלון קטן וותיק במקווה ישראל פינת אלנבי– הטיפול ארוך, מפנק וממש טוב (באתי עם שלפוחיות ויצאתי בלי) והמחירים יפים. בנוסף צבעתי שם את השיער ויצאתי מרוצה (גם קיבלתי מחמאות על הצבע).
הלק (ג'ל) החזיק שלם 10 ימים בערך, והלק הרגיל ברגליים עדיין קיים (עברו 20 יום).

רק ביום החתונה שמעתי פתאום מכמה אנשים שלרוב כלות עושות פרנצ' לבנבן או ורדרד ולא צובעות את כל הציפורן בצבע חזק... בכל מקרה אחרי השניה הראשונה של ההלם כולם דווקא התלהבו ואמרו שזה יפה ומגניב.
מחירים- צביעת שיער ארוך (מאוד) 150, פדיקור 80, מניקור עם לק ג'ל- 100. גבות ושפם במתנה.


----------



## SuperPsychgirl (20/8/13)

איך קוראים למקום?


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

לא זוכרת, אבל- 
זה במקווה ישראל פינת אלנבי ויש לי את הטלפון של הבחורה אם את רוצה.


----------



## lilushfr (20/8/13)

אני גם אשמח לקבל את הטלפון. תודה רבה!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (20/8/13)

כבר אמרתי לך שאהבתי את הלק 
גם לי היה לק ורוד


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

בגדי ונעלי חתן – רנואר 
משה הלך לגמרי לבד לקניון, נצמד למוכר מבין-עניין (דהיינו גיי) ובחר לעצמו חולצה, מכנס, נעליים וחגורה (הודעתי לו מראש שימחל לעצמו על ז'קט, התחתנו באוגוסט בחוץ) – הכל מרנואר, הכל לבן והכל מדליק.

בתמונות המשפחתיות זה נראה ממש נחמד שכולם צבעוניים ובאמצע שנינו בלבן...

רק שימו לב חתנים לבנים- אתם תתמלאו בקבלת הפנים בכתמים בולטים של מייק-אפ ושפתון מכל הדודות אז תדאגו להתנקות עם מגבון 10 דקות לפני החופה (מה שמשה לא עשה).

*מחיר-* הכל ביחד (חולצה, מכנסיים, נעליים וחגורה) 700 ₪.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

חולצת חתן לריקודים- zarka 
החולצה מרנואר הייתה ארוכה ועבה אז שלחתי את משה לקנות לעצמו חולצה קצרה ודקיקה לריקודים ואפילו נתתי לו אישור לקנות בזארקה- חנות לאופנת גולשים אלגנטית ביפו, שהוא ממש אוהב (לא שהוא גולש או משהו...).
הוא קנה שם את החולצה היפה והקלילה הזו, שהייתה סופר נוחה אבל גם לא ביישה את המעמד. מקווה שהוא מודה לאשתו החכמה בליבו, כי באמת היה לו נורא חם ומיד אחרי החופה הוא רץ להחליף חולצה.

*מחירים-* סביבות 100 ₪ ואפילו פחות.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

צילום- שיר רוז 
רק אחרי שהגעתי אליה דרך "סטודנטים נישאים" גיליתי שהיא אורחת קבועה בפורום...

שיר אולי לא כדאי שתקראי את זה, זו לא ביקורת כ"כ טובה...

סתםםםםםםםםםםםםםם!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 הי שיר! תסלחי לי שאני כותבת בגוף שלישי...

כבר בתחילת הערב היה לי ברור ששיר חולקת עם המאפרת לאנה שוורצמן את המקום הראשון בדירוג "הבחירות הכי טובות שעשיתי", וזה עוד לפני שקיבלתי את התמונות!!!
שיר הייתה כ"כ מקסימה, מתוקה, עליזה ומה לא... הייתה עם יד על השעון כאילו היא המפיקה של האירוע ותיקתקה לנו את לוח הזמנים (גם דברים שבכלל לא קשורים אליה), שמה לי את ההינומה, תיקנה לי את האיפור לפני ההגעה לגן (היא למדה איפור! לא שילוב מנצח?), זכרה את כל מיליון הבקשות שלי (גם כאלו שאני כבר שכחתי), ובכלליות נתנה הרגשה שהיא ממש נהנית (בסוף הלילה משה אמר לי "נראה לי שמי שהכי נהנתה זו הצלמת!"). במהלך הצילומים היא מצד אחד זרמה איתנו ונתנה לנו לעשות את השטויות שלנו (ופשוט קלטה אותנו טוב במהלכן) ומצד שני ביימה אותנו מידי פעם בעדינות (כמו שביקשנו מראש) בלי שזה ירגיש מאולץ. גם הצוות שלה היה עשר- הצלם השני (יוני? יומי? ימי?) תיקתק את המשפחות שלנו כמו מבצע צבאי (אבל עם חיוך) ועם צלם הוידאו לא יצא לי כ"כ לדבר אבל הבנתי מהאורחים שהוא היה מאוד חמוד. בקיצור הייתי סופר סופר סופר מרוצה מהם, וכאמור- זה עוד לפני התמונות.

ואז... טא-טא-טא-טאם... קיבלתי את התמונות!

התמונות פשוט עלו על כל הציפיות (והציפיות היו די גבוהות). האיכות משובחת, רואים בהן את האווירה הטובה, הכיפית והרגועה שכולם היו בה באותו יום, והכי חשוב- אנחנו נראים טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התמונות שלנו הורסות!
אז... תודה לשיר!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יוני (יומי? ימי?) עשה *מיליון* תמונות משפחה (ואני לא מגזימה) שיצאו פשוט באיכות של תמונות דוגמנות למגזין וממש שימחו את המשפחות.


----------



## Shir Rose (20/8/13)

ישבתי לי פה בשקט שיגיע תורי.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז דבר ראשון, באמת אני בטוח הכי נהנתי בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (רקדתי כמו בכל החתונות שאני משתתפת בהם, תוך כדי צילום כמובן כדי לא להפקיר את המשמרת, וגם כי הייתה לכם מוסיקה משובחת ביותר!!)
ודבר שני, אתם ללא ספק הזוג בין הכי מצחיקים שביליתי איתם בחתונה שלהם.. נקרעתי מצחוק מכם, באמת, והלוואי ותמיד תמשיכו לחייך ככה! 
ושלישי.. תודה רבה על המחמאה!! אין שמחה ממני שאתם מרוצים מהתמונות וגם המשפחות שלכם!


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

היה לנו ממש כיף 

עוד מעט כולן (ויוסי האדום) יוכלו להתרשם בעצמן (ובעצמו)...

רגע אבל תגלי לי איך קראו לצלם!


----------



## Shir Rose (20/8/13)

חחח... 
יומי YOMI (זה קיצור של יום-טוב)


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

אז קלטתי נכון! 
את רואה, זאת לא אני ששיכורה, זה הצלמים שלך שיש להם שמות מוזרים...


----------



## Shir Rose (20/8/13)

לצלם וידאו יש שם יותר מוזר.. 
אבל הוא מוכשר ומקסים, אז מה אכפת לי???


----------



## יוסי האדום (20/8/13)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/8/13)

אין כמו שיר!!! 
דיירת קבועה בפורום ואחלה בן אדם.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

ונעבור למקדימים!


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

יאללה מאמי עוד לא מאוחר, בוא נברח


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

המפגש הראשון 
ידענו שמשה אמור לעלות עוד כמה דקות. 
אז שיר מביימת את כולנו ונותנת הוראות כמו בחמ"ל- "את עומדת בפינה כך שהוא רואה אותך רק אחרי כמה צעדים, את פותחת את הדלת ומסתתרת מאחוריה, אתן עומדות מאחורה..." - איך שהיא מסיימת (כשאף אחת עוד לא במקום) – הדלת נפתחת לבד ומשה נכנס בתופים ובמחולות. כולן צורחות, אני מסתירה את הפנים עם הידיים ורצה להתחבא, המלווה שלי מגרשת אותו... ואחרי כמה שניות מכניסה אותו שוב כשכולן במקום.

בתמונה אנחנו רוקדים לצלילי "חנה'לה התבלבלה"


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

במצפה של עזריאלי


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

הפעם עם התמונה


----------



## haych (20/8/13)

וואו!!!


----------



## ray of light (20/8/13)

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזו תמונה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (20/8/13)

אוווווו, מקסים!


----------



## pilpelet4u (20/8/13)

תמונה מדליקה!


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

טוב, מחר יום ארוך. יש ביקוש מחר?


----------



## nigu2 (20/8/13)

בארור!! 
קרדיטים מקסימים ומאוד משעשעים. ממש כיף לראות את התמונות, ואפילו עוד יותר כיף לקרוא את הסיפורים וההערות שלך  מחכה להמשך..


----------



## spur (20/8/13)

לגממממממממממרי!!!


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

ממשיכים במקדימים!


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

ואו מאמי איזה זר יפה הבאת לי


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)




----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

במסעדת 2C בעזריאלי 
שיר: "טוב, אין כאן שום דבר מעניין חוץ מהסולם. (לאחמ"ש) תסלח לי שאני עושה פה קצת רה-ארגון, הכל יחזור למקום בסוף" (מתחילה לגרור כיסאות ושולחנות כבדים ברחבי המסעדה כדי לפנות לנו לוקיישן מושלם)


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

במנחת המסוקים בעזריאלי


----------



## Norma Desmond (20/8/13)

תמונה גדולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תגידי, אין מעקה במקום הזה? בכל פעם שאני רואה תמונות ממנחת המסוקים הזה הבטן שלי מתהפכת מרוב לחץ. מה זה? אני מקבלת סחרחורת רק מלהסתכל על התמונה! |פחד גבהים זה פה|

בכל אופן, התמונה מגניבה ביותר! אתם נראים זוג כיפי ומשעשע


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

המקום הרבה יותר גדול ממה שהוא נראה 
ומתחת יש מין חצי קומה של בטיחות ברוחב כמה מטרים ואחריה רשת... כלומר גם אם הוא היה רץ וקופץ הוא לא היה נופל יותר ממטר


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)




----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)




----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

יום אחד כל זה יהיה שלך


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

שמש בעיניים


----------



## FayeV (20/8/13)

זה נראה כמו ריקוד הודי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאוד אוהבת את המקדימים שלכם!


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

גדול! לא חשבתי על זה אבל אח"כ 
באמת עשינו תמונות הודיות


----------



## Raspail (21/8/13)

תמונה מעולה!!


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

חיים בסרט הודי


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

מקום- קאסה דל סול 
זה המקום האחרון שראינו, כמעט סגרנו במקום אחר אבל משה שכנע אותי לראות עוד מקום אחד- מזל!

במילה אחת- נפלא. בכמה מילים- מעל ומעבר לכל הציפיות. בהרבה מילים:

*השירות-* כולם היו נחמדים ויעילים לכל אורך הדרך, לא ניסו למכור שום דבר בכוח, עזרו לי בהכל, הייתה פתיחות לשולחנות אבירים ולכך שעשינו לבד מרכזי שולחן (המעצבת אמרה שעלינו להביא מישהו שיסדר אותם עבורנו אבל בדיעבד כשההורים הגיעו לשם לסדר המלצרים עשו את זה במקומם!), בערב עצמו מנהל האירוע (מקס) ורינה (שאני לא יודעת בדיוק מה תפקידה אבל היא כנראה בצוות ההנהלה) עשו מעל ומעבר, הרגיעו אותי וטיפלו בהכל, סידרו את השולחנות כך שלא פתחנו אקסטרות ואפילו הרחיקו ממני בעדינות אנשים שרצו שאטפל בבעיות.

*המקום-* קיבלנו המון מחמאות על יופיו של המקום, ובצדק! גן פתוח וגדול (בקיץ יושבים לאכול בחוץ), ירוק ויפה עם עצים גדולים ודשא אמיתי (לא סינטטי כמו שראינו ברוב המקומות), נותן הרגשה קצת כאילו מתחתנים על הדשא בקיבוץ (בקטע טוב) מבחינת זה שהוא מאוד לא מצועצע והאווירה פתוחה ומשוחררת. איך שנכנסנו בתחילת הערב- התרגשתי והתפעלתי (אפילו שכבר הייתי שם 5 פעמים קודם עם כל הסידורים).

*הרחבה הנפרדת-* הרחבה היא בחלק שמשמש גם כאולם בחורף- סגור משלושה צדדים עם קירות וקיר אחד פתוח אל אזור השולחנות. האורחים מאוד אהבו את זה כי כך לכל מי שלא רוקד מתאפשר לשבת בנחת, לדבר בלי לצעוק ולשמוע את המוסיקה רק בשקט ומרחוק (אפשר אפילו לסגור לגמרי את הרמקולים החיצוניים אם רוצים). זה גם מאפשר למזגן את הרחבה (חשוב באוגוסט!). בעיתיות קטנה שכן יכולה להיות שם- את לא רואה את רוב האנשים שלא רוקדים (בניגוד לאולם רגיל שבו הם מקיפים אותך גם כשהם יושבים) וזה עלול קצת לבאס. הייתי מתעקשת שישימו ברחבה לפחות 4-5 שולחנות באר עם כיסאות (היא ממש גדולה, יש מקום), אפילו במחיר של פחות שולחנות בקבלת הפנים (שגם ככה סמוכה לאזור השולחנות אז לא חסר בה איפה לשבת) כדי שגם חבר'ה שלא רוקדים או שעושים הפסקת שתיה/אוכל יוכלו להישאר ברחבה. 

*האוכל-* "אוכל גני אירועים": טרי, בלי הרבה שמן, נחמד וסטנדרטי. לא מעלף כמו האוכל של מקומות הבוטיק הקטנים ("אחוזת מרגו" וחבריה) ולא גרוע. המבחר גדול והשף נחמד, יש גם צמחוני ומנות ללא גלוטן. יש לציין שאני בד"כ שונאת אוכל של חתונות אז להוציא ממני "נחמד" זאת מחמאה גדולה. 

*המחיר-* פצצה אמיתית. אמנם לא כולל הרבה אבל גם אחרי התוספות יצא ממש זול.

*מחירים* (לפני עליית המע"מ, מאז עלו!) – דרך סטודנטים נישאים: 185 לאדם (!) לאוגוסט, ללא תוספת על יום ה'. כולל: ג'יפ עם נהג עד ההגעה למקום, חופה מסורתית (קטנה בצבע מוזר), יין ובירה בלבד בבאר, מפות, מפיות וראנרים. לא כולל: מרכזי שולחן משום סוג (גם לא נר בסיסי), טיפים, תאורה והגברה (תוספת חובה של 2500 ₪).
הוספנו- חופה (מסורתית) לבנה ויותר גדולה (150 ₪)


----------



## yaeli beli (20/8/13)

אני איתך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אח, הקאסה... איזה מקום! הייתי מתחתנת שם שוב.
שמחה שהיתה לכם חווייה חיובית ממנו. רינה, אגב, היא הבעלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אחלה קרדיטים. נהנית לקרוא.


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

תודה! כיף לחלוק חוויות-קאסה


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

די.ג'יי –איתי יצחקי 
גילוי נאות- איתי הוא בן זוגה של אחות של חברה טובה... זה לא רק נשמע ארוך, זה באמת ארוך, כלומר- לא הכרתי אותו קודם וגם עם האחות אין לי קשר כבר כמה שנים, כך שאני יכולה להיות אובייקטיבית.

קודם כל יש לציין כמה שהוא מקסים- שיגענו אותו והוא לא איבד סבלנות, ערך לנו מיוזמתו שיר לריקוד הראשון, ישב איתנו שעה למצוא שירים שאנחנו אוהבים ובכלליות שידר רוגע ומצב רוח חיובי (גם בחתונה). בלי קשר הוא גם ממש חתיך בעיניי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (תפוס חזק ברוך השם, אבל לא מזיק שיש בחתונה משהו נחמד להסתכל עליו...)

רצינו מוסיקה לא כ"כ שיגרתית, דרשנו בפירוש "לא מוסיקת חתונות רגילה"- בלי ביונסה, בלי מוסיקת גלגל"צ, בלי מזרחית של ימינו אבל כן עם מזרחית של פעם... הוא היה ממש ממש איתנו. באמת היו רק שירים מגניבים וכיפיים שאהבנו, לא היה אף שיר שלא רצינו. כל החברות אמרו לי אח"כ שהייתה אחלה מוסיקה. חייבת לציין משהו- אנחנו הדגשנו לפניו כמה חשוב שישים רק את המוסיקה שאנחנו רוצים ולא שום דבר אחר- וזה בדיוק מה שהוא עשה. בדיעבד הרגשתי שהייתי צריכה לומר לו שהכי חשוב לי שירקדו כמה שיותר אנשים ושאפשר לשנות את סגנון המוסיקה אם חייבים, כי בשלב מסויים הרגשתי שהקהל כבר לא בקטע ושכדאי לעבור למיינסטרים ולהביא עוד אנשים לרחבה. 

הייתה מוסיקה כיפית, הוא הצליח לעמוד יפה באתגר הלא פשוט שהצבנו לו. רק אם הייתי יכולה לחזור אחורה הייתי ממש מדגישה כמה חשובה לי המסיבה, חשוב לי שישארו עד מאוחר (היה לי מוזר שחתונה ביום ה' עם הרבה צעירים נגמרת ב1:15 בלילה) וחשוב לי שכמה שיותר אנשים ירקדו... כמובן שזאת לא אשמתו, הוא מבחינתו עשה בול מה שאמרנו לו! (להיות בצד שלנו ולא לשנות את סגנון המוסיקה...)

*מחיר-* בסביבות 5500-6000 למיטב ידיעתי אבל ייתכן שפחות.


----------



## afrikana (20/8/13)

יש לי עוד מלא מגניבים, מעניין מישהו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד לא דיברתי על מלא DIY שעשיתי...
ועל הכניסה לחופה בריקודים עם משקפי שמש...
ועל הסלואו הראשון שהפך לטוויסט...





עדיין קוראות? להמשיך? הגזמתי כבר לגמרי?


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (20/8/13)

מה פתאום הגזמת. 
זה עוד קצר, יש לך עוד. סעי, סעי.


----------



## Norma Desmond (20/8/13)

מה קורה לך? בטח שתמשיכי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
עוד עוד ועוד!
יש מצב שלא אהיה זמינה להגיב בשעות הקרובות אבל אח"כ בטוח ארצה לראות הכל!


----------



## yaeli beli (20/8/13)

תמשיכי! תמשיכי!!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (20/8/13)

ברור שלהמשיך


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/8/13)

תמשיכי תמשיכי 
קרדיטים מקסימים!


----------



## Raspail (21/8/13)

למה את מחכה??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פשוט תענוג לקרוא אותך!!! ואם יש עוד DIY וריקודים בדרך לחופה (מגניבים!!!!!) וטוויסטים והפתעות אז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קדימה להמשיך דחוף!


----------



## pilpelet4u (20/8/13)

איזה קרדיטים מקסימים! 
נראה שהיה לכם כ"כ כיף!!!


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

בעקבות דרישת הקהל- ממשיכה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (21/8/13)

לחץ חברתי- עובד


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

כל הDIY הזה... 
עשיתי כמה פרויקטים של DIY. זה קצת הטריף בשלב מסויים אבל ת'כלס ממש נהנתי מזה, ושמעתי מכמה אנשים שזו הייתה החתונה הכי מושקעת שיצא להם לראות 
אבא ובעיקר אשתו בעלת החוש העיצובי המפותח הופקדו על סידור הדברים במקום עצמו. המלצרים ממש עזרו להם אבל עקב כך אני חושדת שכמה דברים לא הועמדו במקום... לא נורא, נלמד לחתונה הבאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*אעלה הדרכות* אם יהיה ביקוש, הכל דברים שקל יחסית להכין.


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

מרכזי שולחן- שבשבות בבקבוקי זכוכית 
זה הזמן לדבר על *הצבעים של החתונה-* סגול ולבן (עם זליגה לורוד ושמנת). רוב הפרויקטים נעשו בצבעים הנ"ל, ומבחינת האולם גם הכריות של פינות הזולה וכמובן המפות והמפיות היו בצבעים הללו (למעשה בחרתי אותם אחרי שראיתי באתר של קאסה שיש להם את הצבעים האלה ואהבתי)

השתמשתי בבקבוקי זכוכית מאלכוהול ששתינו במשך כמה חודשים (אנחנו זוג אלכוהוליסטים) שצבעתי בספריי זכוכית. השבשבות עשויות מדפי ספר ישן (שהספריה עמדה לזרוק לפח) שצבעתי בצבעי אקריל, הדבקתי עליהן חרוזים שפירקתי מתכשיטים בשקל מקינג ג'ורג' וקשרתי על ענפים (מהגינה הציבורית) צבועים קלות גם הם בצבעי אקריל. 
את כל הגוונים היפים של הסגול והורוד יצרתי ע"י ערבוב של כחול, לבן ואדום.

*מחירים-* הבקבוקים משתיה שגם ככה קניתי (אפשר לאסוף מחברים), הספר במתנה מהספריה, את הצבעים היה לי אבל צבעי מים פושטיים ב-8 ₪ יספיקו. סה"כ על החרוזים- כ20 ₪. ספריי- כ20 למיכל (חיסלתי 6 מיכלים על 35 בקבוקים), אם היה לי זמן הייתי מחפשת באיביי ובטוח מוצאת זול יותר.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/8/13)

איזה רעיון יפה 
וביצוע מושלם!
בהחלט המרכזי שולחן הכי מקוריים שראיתי, ח"ח!


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

תודה רבה! עבדתי קשה וזה השתלם...


----------



## yael s d (22/8/13)

וואו גם אני חשבתי על זה! 
והאמת שאין ספק שהביצוע שלך יותר יפה מכל דוגמה שמצאתי באינטרנט..


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

אמבטיית בקבוקים 
החלק הכי קשה ומייגע היה להוריד את המדבקות מהבקבוקים. עשיתי להם אמבטיית קצף מפנקת אבל זה עבד רק על בקבוקי הבירה, השאר שיחקו אותה קשים להשגה (או- קשים להסרה). בסוף הורדתי ע"י סיבוב במדיח ואח"כ שפשוף נמרץ בשמן. חיים טוב הבקבוקים אצלי.


----------



## song4me (21/8/13)

בפעם הבאה... 
בנזין או אצטון - מורידים יופי את המדבקות 
אחלה קרדיטים, התמונות שלכם מקסימות!


----------



## afrikana (22/8/13)

ניסיתי עם אציטון ואפילו טרפנטין... לא עבד!


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

הבקבוקים בתהליך הצביעה


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

יער השבשבות (לפני שתליתי על ענפים)


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

מיליון בקבוקים


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

ובקאסה- איזה יופי 
אם היה לי שכל הייתי מוסיפה פתקים שמעודדים אנשים לקחת הביתה שבשבת/ בקבוק והופכת את זה למתנות לאורחים (הכל סתם הלך לפח של הקאסה בסוף הלילה ... מטופש מאוד מצידי)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (21/8/13)

אני יודעת על מישהי אחת שלקחה 
(לא?)


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

מזל! אבל זה השכל שלה ולא שלי... 
מזל שביקשתי מאבא שלי בסוף הלילה לקחת 3 בקבוקים למזכרת (והם יקשטו את המדף שלי לנצח נצחים).


----------



## yael rosen (21/8/13)

פשוט מקסים 
ומעורר השראה


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

שימוש מקורי לבקבוק


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

זר מטישו (כל שושנה היא אי) 
בגווני החתונה כמובן.
את הפרחים הללו למדתי לעשות במסגרת פעילות שהעברתי לבנות אולפנה על השיר "כל שושנה" של זלדה. התגובה של כל מי שראה אותם הייתה זהה: "איזה יופי! (מתקרב קצת) רגע זה... מה זה? (מתקרב עוד) זה אמיתי? (נוגע) הי, זה לא אמיתי, אני לא מאמין!"

לא הסתובבתי איתו בקבלת פנים ולא נכנסתי איתו לחופה (החלטתי מראש לעשות כך) אבל הוא היה מגניב בצילומים, ועדיין מותג לראווה בביתי.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63V9mai-8OE 

כל שושנה / זלדה
כָּל שׁוֹשַׁנָּה הִיא אִי
שֶׁל הַשָּׁלוֹם הַמֻּבְטָח,
הַשָּׁלוֹם הַנִּצְחִי.

בְּכָל שׁוֹשַׁנָּה מִתְגּוֹרֶרֶת
צִפּוֹר סַפִּירִית
שֶׁשְּׁמָהּ "וְכִתְּתוּ".

וְנִדְמֶה
כֹּה קָרוֹב
אוֹר הַשּׁוֹשַׁנָּה,
כֹּה קָרוֹב
נִיחוֹחָהּ,
כֹּה קָרוֹב
שֶׁקֶט הֶעָלִים,
כֹּה קָרוֹב
אוֹתוֹ אִי - 
קַח סִירָה
וַחֲצֵה אֶת יָם הָאֵשׁ.
מחירים- מפיות: נשארו לי מהפעילות, היו עולות לי כ-20 ₪ סה"כ ואפילו פחות. מנקי מקטרות: בערך 10 ₪ (ונשאר גם לשבשבות). סרט סאטן- כ-5 ₪.


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

רק עכשיו קלטתי איפה הידיים של משה


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

שביל חופה 
במקום לשלם 200 ₪ על שביל חופה, הזמנתי עלי כותרת לבנים מאיביי (כ-20 ₪ לשקית ענקית) והוספתי פוטפורי סגול (6 ₪ לשקית קטנה). הכל פוזר בין הכיסאות ויצא מקסים.


----------



## Shmoops (21/8/13)

יש קישור לחנות באיביי לעלי הכותרת? 
אשמח לקבל!
אה, ו - מאיפה הפוטפורי? אני מחפשת גם של פרחים וגם איצטרובלים כאלה...


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

בועות סבון לאחיינים 
במקום נערות פרחים כל האחיינים והאחייניות (ויש לי מלא ברוך השם כי כללתי ברשימה גם את הנכדות של אשתו של אבא שלי) עמדו משני צידי השביל והפריחו בועות סבון. משה חשב שהם לא יעשו את זה כמו שצריך אבל ברגע האמת נכנסתי לחופה בתוך יער של בועות!

מזל שצילמתי בבית את הדברים לפני החתונה, הייתה לי הרגשה שתהיה התנפלות ושיר לא תספיק לצלם...


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

ובועות סבון לציבור הרחב 
האמת שחשדתי שהסל נשאר ברכב של אבא אבל התמונות מוכיחות אחרת.


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

סלסילה בשירותי הבנות- קרדיט למנגו חצוף 
הרעיון נגנב בלי בושה מהקרדיטים של מנגו חצוף (אמרתי לה מיד עם פרסום קרדיטיה שאני עומדת לגנוב ממנה ואף המלצתי שתקרא למשטרה).
הסלסילה כללה גומיות, קליפסים, טמפונים, פדים, קרם ידיים, סיכות סבתא, סיכות צבעוניות, דאודורנט ספריי, עוד כמה דברים ששכחתי וכמה בקבוקי בועות סבון לקישוט (ופתק כמובן). נרשמה התלהבות (בעיקר מההשקעה והמחשבה על הבנות), את אחותי זה הציל וחברה שלי אמרה לי תוך כדי הריקודים "אני עם קליפס מהסלסילה שלך! את גדולה!"
כל התודות למנגו חצוף


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

מניפות TEAM BRIDE 
נקנו בחנות במטלון פינת כפר גלעדי בשקל למניפה. על מניפות נבחרות הדבקתי סרט קטן (מהסוג שמשמש לאריזת מתנות) כתבתי עליו TEAM BRIDE וחילקתי למלוות ולכמה חברות-הכי-טובות. הפנטזיה הייתה שכולן ינפנפו בהן ביחד ויהיו תמונות נפלאות, זה לא ממש קרה אבל בלי קשר הן מאוד אהבו את המתנה ואת ההשקעה.

בתמונה הן על רקע המניפה המהממת שלי 0שהייתה בסגנון שונה)


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

ומניפות לכל דיכפין 
שמתי עוד כמה עשרות מניפות בסלסלה בכניסה לגן (בכל זאת, חתונה באוגוסט בחוץ). האמת שבסוף היה מזג-אוויר מדהים ביותר (אלוהי אוגוסט פינק אותי בטמפרטורות של אוקטובר) אבל עדיין כל המניפות נגמרו  כך שכנראה אהבו אותן בלי קשר (וזה הוסיף הרבה חן לצילומים).


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

"זוג צעיר מחפש טיפים לחיים" 
רעיון שנלקח מפינטרסט. הצנצנת התמלאה בטיפים מכל הסוגים, חלקם מצחיקים, חלקם פרקטיים וחלקם רומנטיים. כשהגענו למלון בלילה- פתחנו את צנצנת הטיפים במקום את הצ'קים! (הרבה יותר כיף).

*עלות הצנצנת-* כ-30 ₪ (ותישאר לי לנצח), כמה ניירות קלף (בערך 80 אג' לנייר) ולמהדרין- מספריים זיג-זג לגזירת הפתקים (3 ₪ בערך)


----------



## arapax (22/8/13)

מקסים 
כל הכבוד על כל עבודת ה- DIY, כמובן, אבל הרעיון הזה נשמע לי כיף ממש!


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

"זמן לשתות ולרקוד על השולחן" 
הוצב על השולחן של המשפחה ונלגם עד תום


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

אופס, הנה התמונה המתאימה-


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

מ-ל-א גומי וסוכריות (להיט!) 
קנינו בלווינסקי מלא גומי בכמה סוגים, סוכריות על מקל (הייתי קונה מהן עוד, עפו עליהן), טופי וסוכריות קשות עטופות בצלופן צבעוני. קנינו המון (משהו כמו 9 קילו) והכל נגמר (חוץ מהסוכריות הקשות, שגם ככה נקנו בגלל היופי). למה זה DIY? כי קניתי גם המון צנצנות, קערות, אגרטלים וכו' (מפלסטיק עבה כזה שנראה מרחוק כמו זכוכית), קישטתי אותם בסרטי סאטן בגוונים של החתונה (לבן וסגול) וביקשנו שיעמידו על הבאר. יצא יפה!

לצערי אין לי תמונה...

*מחירים-* בערך 16 ₪ לקילו גומי/ טופי/ סוכריות. כלים מ"פעמית סטור"- 7-15 לכלי. סרטי סאטן מנחלת בנימין- 3-5 ₪ למטר.


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

"ברכת כלה" בסטייל שלי 
השיר "תפילה" של לאה גולדברג.
(הרעיון נלקח מהרשת, את הברכה אני הכנתי).


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

כניסה לחופה- ריקודים ומשקפי שמש 
בחיי שלא ראיתי מעולם כניסה כזאת לחופה, וכל מי שהיה בחתונה אומר את זה... נכנסנו עם "עת דודים כלה"/ זהר ארגוב- קודם היה הבית הראשון, איטי ודרמטי, כולם מחכים... ואז מתחיל הבית השני עם תופים וקצב מהיר, ואנחנו נכנסים בריקודים מטורפים וקפיצות אולימפיות, עם משקפי שמש צבעוניות (שנקנו בשוק). מבטיחה לצרף וידאו כשיהיה לי.


----------



## Shmutzi (21/8/13)

שלחתי לך את הוידאו במיילללללל! 
לפני יומיים!


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

מכסה אותי בשיא הריכוז 
אחרי הריקודים עצרנו ומשה מ-מ-ש השקיע בלכסות אותי יפה ולאט כי מנהל האירוע (המקסים) דיבר איתו על זה 5 פעמים. 
שימו לב, רואים על הפנים שלו כמה הוא מרוכז ומשקיע.


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

ו... צועדים יפה 
בכמה הצעדים האחרונים העמדנו פנים שאנחנו בני אדם והלכנו לאט ויפה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (21/8/13)




----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

חופה או... תסריט לסדרה קומית? 
החופה שלנו התנהלה כמו פרק בסדרת טלויזיה קומית-עממית, משהו בסגנון של "רמזור" (שלא לומר "סברי מרנן").

משה- מריץ דאחקות עם חבר שלו שמחזיק את החופה.

אני- שכחתי להכין את אמא שלי על דברים חשובים ולכן מידי פעם מסננת לה דברים בלחש בניסיון שלא יראו שאני מדברת.

אמא שלי- לא שומעת מה אני אומרת (אני: -אמא בזהירות עם היין! -אמא: מההה? -אני: בזהירות עם היין!!! -אמא: מההההה? -אני: הייןןןןן!!!! בזהירות עם הייןןןן!!!)

הדוד הסנילי- מנסה להתפלח לחופה ונבלם על ידי שני שומרי ראש גברתנים (מנהל האירוע ואחד המלצרים)

אחותי- שוכחת להביא את הפתק שהיא אמורה לתת לי כשאני מקדשת את משה ולכן יורדת באמצע החופה (מקדימה), שולחת את בעלה לחפש את הפתק, עולה לחופה חזרה ואז שוב יורדת כדי לקחת את הפתק.

אבא שלי- מצלם בפלאפון מתחת לחופה (-אח של משה: "מנחם תכניס את זה..." -אבא: "הרב הרשה לי, הרב הרשה לי!" –האח: "לא מנחם אבל עכשיו תכניס" – אבא: "הרב הרשה לי, הרב הרשה לי!" –האח: "לא מנחם אבל מנסים לצלם אותנו ומבקשים שתכניס!!" –הצלם: "מעכשיו רק אני מצלם טוב?")

הרב- מתבלבל בברכות

הדוד הסנילי מכה שנית – מתחיל לשיר (עד כאן- מקובל) אבל בדיוק כשמשה מנסה להקריא לי משהו... אז משה צועק לו מהחופה "רגע דוד XXX, לא עכשיו!". 

חברה שלי שעומדת ליד דוד XXX- כל כך צוחקת עד שהיא חייבת לרוץ להתחבא מאחורה (אגב שניה לפני שמשה הקריא לי הוא חטף פחד במה וסינן "אולי לא??? אולי נוותר??? אני לא רוצה, אני לא רוצה, אני לא מקריא..." אבל הכרחתי אותו.)

חברה שאחראית על הקונפטי- מתגנבת מאחורי החופה שניה לפני הסוף, עושה למשה פרצוף של "אל תדאג, אני כאן!" ויורה קונפטי בסוף החופה (דווקא חמוד רק שאני כבר לא קלטתי את זה בכלל...)

המשפחות- מתנפלות עלינו בחיבוקים לפני שאנחנו מספיקים להתנשק נשיקה ראשונה עד שמישהו עוצר אותם אחרי שתי שניות ומצווה עלינו להתנשק.
אני- לא הצלחתי להגיד לאמא שתוריד לי את ההינומה איך שמסיימים (שוב היא לא שמעה...) אז אני מוציאה אותה לעצמי ותוקעת אותה ביד של אבא שלי לפני שהוא מספיק לתת לי חיבוק.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (21/8/13)

אני מתה פה.


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

הנדרים המרגשים שלנו+ שבירת כוס 
זה לא באמת נדרים, אני פשוט לא יודעת איך לקרוא לזה...

אני קידשתי את משה עם ציטוט משיר-תפילה של שבזי:
דרשתי קרבתך/ בכל ליבי קראתיך
ובצאתי לקראתך / לקראתי מצאתיך

משה הקריא לי לפני שבירת הכוס משהו ממש מרגש שעיקרו "אם יש דבר אחד שמעולם לא פקפקתי בו- זה שאת ואני ביחד". אשמח לשלוח למי שרוצה (למשל לקבלת השראה כללית למי שרוצה לכתוב ולא יודע מה...)

שיר שבירת הכוס היה- "בואי לגורן" של הגרובטרון, שיר ממש כיפי שלקח לי שבועות למצוא, הקשבתי ליותר ממאה שירים ואני לא מגזימה (לצערי).

התמונה המצורפת ממש אהובה עלי משום מה (למרות שלא רואים בה כלום)- היא מרגישה לי ממש כמו תמונה ממגזין... לגמרי משהו שהייתי יכולה למצוא בגוגל פיקצ'רס


----------



## Shmutzi (21/8/13)

מה שמשה הקריא לך היה ממש מרגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וגם וידאו של זה שלחתי לך!


----------



## Shmutzi (21/8/13)

חחחחח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
איפה שאני עמדתי לא שמעו את הלחשושים ביניכם אבל כל השאר באמת היה מצחיק!


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

חתונה הפוכה- קונספט מנצח 
כולם אהבו. הדודים הפרסים של משה אמרו שהם מאמצים את הרעיון ויעשו כך מעכשיו את כל החתונות שלהם. זה כל כך כיף ומרגיע, לא ברור לי למה לא תמיד עושים ככה... היה לנו המון זמן מהרגע שהגענו לגן ועד החופה, אחרי שסיימנו עם חיבוקים-נשיקות, ואחרי סיבוב שולחנות ארוך- עוד נשאר לי מלא זמן להנות, להרגע ולנוח! אשכרה ישבתי עם המשפחה שלי ליד השולחן ואכלתי כמו בן אדם! כל המתלבטים מוזמנים לפנות אלי ואספר (אחפור) לכם עוד על כמה זה קונספט מנצח


----------



## josie1986 (21/8/13)

מסכימה בהחלט! 
צריך לראות את זה יותר בנוף (גם אנחנו עשינו חתונה הפוכה).

הקרדיטים מקסימים! שיהיה לכם המון מזל-טוב ואושר בהמשך


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

הסלואו הראשון יוצא משליטה 
משה רצה שהסלואו הראשון יהיה you never can tell/ Chuck Berry (השיר מסצינת הריקוד של "ספרות זולה") ושנרקוד כמו בסרט. אני אהבתי את הרעיון אבל אמרתי שזה לא מתאים לחתונה שלנו- בגלל שהיא הפוכה אין רגע מוגדר לסלואו הראשון (כי אחרי החופה מיד מתחילים כולם לרקוד) ואם ישימו שיר שלא נשמע כמו סלואו- אף אחד לא יבין וכולם פשוט ימשיכו לרקוד ביחד איתנו. שטחנו את טענותינו בפני השופט (הדי.ג'יי) והוא פתר לנו את הבעיה- הציע שנעשה את הקטע המוכר (אך הנחמד) שמתחילים עם סלואו רגיל, יש סאונד של דיסק נתקע ואז עוברים לטוויסט... הוא גם ערך לנו את המוסיקה.

אז התחלנו עם הסלואו הכי שחוק ונדוש שיש (גם אותו מצאנו בעזרת הדי.ג'יי)- Can't Help Falling In Love של אלביס, ואחרי 3 שורות זה הפך לטוויסט הלוהט שלנו- עם כוריאוגרפיה שהתאמנו עליה בבית (פשוט למדנו בע"פ את התנועות מספרות זולה ונתנו להן טאצ' אישי). היה מגניב ביותר וכולם הופתעו בטירוף ואמרו ששיחקנו אותה. אצרף וידאו ברגע שיהיה לי


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

קצת מסיבה + המלצה 
המלצה- כפכפים לרחבה
היו לנו כ-40 זוגות, הכל נגמר! כנראה כל הנשים בחתונה עברו לכפכפים... מומלץ בחום ומשמש גם כמתנה נחמדה  (לא היו לי ממש "מתנות לאורחים" לכל בן אדם כמו שעושים היום בהרבה חתונות- הסתפקתי במניפות ובכפכפים).

*מחיר-* בחנות המקוונת של HULA, 4 או 5 לזוג (במבצע).


----------



## Shmoops (21/8/13)

שאלה לגבי הכפכפים 
אילו מידות מומלץ לקנות וכמה מכל מידה?


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

ריקוד השמלה (שניה לפני שהחלפתי לקצרה)


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

כמעט בלי שטויות לרחבה 
אני לא מעריצה גדולה של קשקושי-רחבה. קניתי רק שרשראות הוואי (אבל הרבה מהן) ובאמת כמעט כולם ענדו אותן - זה מוסיף צבע וחן לרחבה ולצילומים (הצלם אפילו שם עלי שרשרת במיוחד בשביל להצטלם איתה). 
קניתי גם חבילה אחת של סטיק-לייט שהילדים אהבו (נגמרה עוד לפני תחילת הריקודים) וזהו... 
ברגע האחרון הוספתי גם שטויות שנשארו ממסיבת הרווקות (משרוקיות וכמה זהרונים) – זה היה נחמד אבל אישית לא הייתי קונה אותם במיוחד (עניין של טעם).


----------



## ויקי123 (21/8/13)

איזה קטע איתך 
זה בדיוק השילוב שחשבתי עליו - מניפות, כפכפים ושרשראות הוואי! הבעיה היא שיכול להיות שבאוקטובר בירושלים נצטרך לקנות צעיפים ולא מניפות...


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

האמת שצעיפים זה רעיון מדהים! 
לדעתי- לכי על זה!
את יכולה לקנות בנחלת בנימין שאריות בדים (יפים ממש) ב5-10 ש"ח למטר ולגזור לבד (יצאו לך 4-5 צעיפים מכל מטר, לא נורא אם השוליים לא תפורים)...
או ללכת לחנויות הזולות באלנבי (כ-10 ש"ח לצעיף) ולבקש הנחה על סמך כמות.
רעיון מקסים בעיני!

על הכפכפים אל תוותרי ואפילו קני יותר ממני (להיט וממש מציל בחורות על עקבים)

שרשראות הוואי- אני קניתי בצבעים של החתונה וזה עשה לי טוב


----------



## ויקי123 (21/8/13)

תודה, עזרת לי מאוד! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין לי ספק לגבי הכפכפים כי הרצפה במקום החתונה היא מאבן ירושלמית. כמה כפכפים את ממליצה לקנות לחתונה של 130-140 איש?


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

הבאר ומטריות קוקטייל 
המחיר שקיבלנו לא היה בדיל אלא בסיסי ולכן קיבלנו בבאר רק יין ובירה. אנחנו אלכוהוליסטים וגם המשפחות והחברים שלנו, אז...
שדרגנו לבאר את הצורה.
קצת מבאס שאין באר ברחבה וצריך להוסיף בשביל זה מלא כסף. למי שקצרה במזומנים- אפשר לוותר. זה שדרוג נאה, אבל הבאר שעל הדשא הוא רק 10 צעדים מהרחבה...
שימו לב ששחף (הבעלים של הבאר) מ-א-ו-ד פתוח להתמקחות...

בנוסף לאלכוהול הרגיל יש להם בבאר גזוז ב-3 טעמים (ממכונה יפה שמוצגת לראווה)- מערבבים אותו עם אלכוהול ליצירת קוקטיילים וזה ממש נחמד ומשדרג את האווירה לסוג של מסיבת-חוף-בשנות-השבעים.

*מחיר*- באר ברחבה: 1400.  שדרוג למלא אלכוהול תוצרת חוץ- 18 לאדם (לאחר התמקחות). שדרוג תוספת קרנבריז וטוניק- 2 לאדם.
אנחנו למעשה קיבלנו את הבאר ברחבה בחינם לאחר ההתמקחות...

הכי חשוב- קיבלנו במתנה בארמנית שהסתובבה עם קוקטיילים בקבלת הפנים, ואני קניתי באיביי מטריות קוקטייל מהממות שממש שימחו אותי


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

מלון- קראון פלאזה סיטי סנטר 
קיבלנו את הסופ"ש במתנה מהעבודה של משה (לא לכבוד החתונה, בכלליות כל עובד מקבל סכום מסויים לנופש פעם בשנה) והוספנו עוד לילה אחד, כך שמשה ישן שם ביום ד', אני התארגנתי שם בבוקר החתונה (בינתיים משה התפנק בארוחת בוקר ומסאז') ואח"כ נשארנו שם לסופ"ש וחזרנו הביתה רק בשבת. התאהבנו במלון!

זה מלון עסקים, ומבחינתנו מדובר ביתרון גדול- היה לנו שקט מוחלט (מלון בלי ילדים בכלל...), האווירה שם מאוד רגועה ונעימה וקצת משדרת אקסקלוסיביות (מלון של טייסים)- בדיוק מה שהיינו צריכים אחרי החתונה! החדר ממש יפה ובעיקר הנוף שלו מטריף (חדר בקומה ה-12 משקיף על כל גוש דן). גם האוכל מצויין יחסית ל"אוכל של מלונות" (גם יחסית למלונות 5 כוכבים אחרים). 

דבר אחד קטן- אין להם ממש בריכה או ספא (רק בריכה קטנה וצרה לשחיינים בלבד, וסאונות נפרדות לגברים ולנשים) אז אם מה שבא לכן זה להתפנק על שפת הבריכה ובסאונות כל היום- זה לא המקום עבורכן.

*מחיר-* כשאנחנו היינו היה 1090 ללילה ליחיד (חדר סטנדרט), עכשיו ראיתי שיש מבצעים ממש טובים. מבאס שהחניה לא בחינם אלא רק בחצי מחיר ואין שם כמעט שום מקום אחר באזור שאפשר לחנות.

בתמונה- הנוף מהחדר על רקע סשן האיפוריישן.


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

קרדיט אחרון- לבנות הפורום!!! 
גם לבני הפורום כמובן (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





הי יוסי ופוטר!)
תסלחו לי לרגע שאני בלשון נקבה כי זאת הודעת גירל פאוור מטורפת...
אתן מבינות כמה זה לא מובן מאליו מה שקורה פה? אנחנו חבורה של בנות שלא מכירות אחת את השניה, לא יודעות אפילו את השמות האמיתיים זו של זו... ובכל זאת יש פה כל כך הרבה אהבה ועזרה הדדית! כולנו ממש שמחות בשמחתה של כל אחת, מפרגנות, מסייעות בכל דרך ושולחות אהבה. היה לי ממש כיף להעביר אתכן את הארגונים לחתונה! אתן מהממות! (כן, גם אתם, בנים).

התמונה לא קשורה, אני סתם אוהבת אותה.


----------



## ronitvas (23/8/13)

וואווו איזו תמונה יפה 
ואיזה מילים מרגשות |מתרגש|


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

איך מסכמים? 
טוב, אז אחרי קרדיטים של 20 עמודי word הגיע הזמן לוידוי קטן.

כשאת שקועה בהכנות לחתונה (ובעיקר אם את נמצאת כל יום בפורום חתונות בתפוז), את לא מפסיקה לשמוע אמירות בסגנון- "זה היה היום הכי מאושר בחיי", "בחיים לא הרגשתי ככה", "העזתי לעשות דברים שאני לא עושה בד"כ", "זאת הייתה המסיבה הכי טובה שהייתי בה בחיים" וכו' וכו', אתן מבינות את הרעיון.

אז אני חזרתי בלילה למלון וחשבתי לעצמי- "טוב, היה לילה מגניב, מיוחד, גדול, שמח... אבל לא 'הלילה הכי מאושר בחיי' או משהו כזה... מה לא בסדר אצלי???"

אבל אחרי כמה ימים הבנתי שהכל בסדר- כן, חתונה זה לילה שונה, אירוע גדול, משהו שמתכוננים אליו חודשים, כן, אני יכולה למצוא כמה "הכי בחיים" שהיו לי שם (הייתי הכי יפה שהייתי אי פעם...) אבל- זה רק לילה אחד! לילה אחד מתוך עוד 60 שנה בערך שיש לנו להעביר ביחד. לילה מגניב, אבל לילה אחד. 

לא הייתי צריכה שזה יהיה הלילה המאושר בחיי כי יש לי אינסוף לילות מאושרים, לא הייתי צריכה "להעז לעשות דברים" כי אני תמיד מעזה, לא הייתי צריכה שזו תהיה המסיבה הכי טובה בעולם כי אני תמיד נהנית במסיבות.

אני אוהבת את החתונה שלי ואני מאושרת שהיא קרתה, היינו מוקפים באנשים שאוהבים אותנו והיינו יפים וזורחים, אבל בשורה התחתונה, אני חושבת שהכי חשוב זה לא "איך" מתחתנים אלא "עם מי" מתחתנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ותמונה אחרונה חביבה- התמונה האחרונה שלנו מהלילה (עייפים אך מרוצים)- מברכים את עצמנו בוידאו
(ואני פונה ל"אלמוג בת ה-60", "את שם! כן כן, את!")


----------



## lanit (21/8/13)

מקסים! המון מזל טוב! 
וסחטיין לבחור על הלבוש הלבן. זה גם הצטלם ממש טוב (הממ הממ שיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## פיבי הרטי (21/8/13)

איזה סיכום מקסים 
קרדיטים נהדרים ואתם גם זוג מדהים עם זרימה נהדרת
המון מזל טוב שיהיה לכם


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (21/8/13)

מוגי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה כל כך כיף ומרגש לקרוא על החוויות שלך לאורך כל התהליך. טיפ טיפונת מפצה על זה שלא יכולתי להיות שם. אבל לא באמת, כי כל כך רציתי!


נראה שעשיתם בחירות טובות ושהייתם מרוצים ומאושרים וקורנים. ומאוד מגניבים, כרגיל (לפחות רגיל בשבילך, לא יודעת בקשר למשה).
השמלה שלך יפהפיה ומחמיאה (לא יודעת על מה את מדברת עם הירכיים, וראיתי את כל התמונות בפייסבוק), האיפור נהדר, והכי נפלא היה לקרוא ולראות את כל הטאצ'ים הקטנים שהפכו את החתונה הזו לשלך. משקפי השמש, הכניסה לחופה, מרכזי השולחן ושאר הDIY.

מאושרת בשבילך המון המון, ומאחלת לך ולמשה הכי הרבה אושר ואהבה ונחת וכיף והתרגשות לעוד ביליון שנים


----------



## Shmutzi (21/8/13)

סיכום מקסים, את כ"כ צודקת!
מצד האורחים יכולה להגיד לך שזו החתונה שהכי נהניתי בה (כאורחת  ), הייתה אווירה מעולה, צעירה, זורמת ומשוחררת ובאמת אתם. הכל היה נראה מצוין וכמובן את בשתי השמלות שלך 




מאחלת שוב המון מזל טוב ומצפה לעשות איתך פרויקט DIY בעתיד! (איפה החבאת/למה לא ידעתי את הכישרון הזה שלך לפרטים!)

אושר ושמחה וצחוק וא ה ב ה !


----------



## yael rosen (21/8/13)

מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה נשאר לאחל לזוג כזה??? רק שתשמרו על המצב ככה ככה, ממש כמו שהוא
שהשמחה הזו תלווה אתכם בכל הבחירות ובכל הדרכים שתלכו בהן

וגם... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גם שלז שלי פנה למצלמה ודיבר לעצמו המבוגר ... רק שהוא עשה את זה באמצא החופה!!
צריך להפגיש ביניכם 






 על קרדיטים נהדרים/יפים/מצחיקים בטירוף!!!!


----------



## ronitvas (23/8/13)

תודה על קרדיטים מקסימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
למרות שלקח לי שלושה ימים לקרוא ממש נהניתי.
כבר כתבתי קודם שאם הייתי יכולה הייתי מגיבה לכל הודעה, אבל חבל להרוס לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אתם מקסימים ויפים. אהבתי את היצירתיות, הכתיבה והזרימה.
מאחלת לכם לפחות עוד 60 שנים מאושרות ויפות יחד.
מזל טוב


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

תחנה אחרונה לרכבת זו, תודה שטסתם איתנו


----------



## Raspail (21/8/13)

שיווו כמה FUN התמונות שלכם משדרות!!! 
אתם נראים אנשים מגניבים, רגועים ומצחיקים שכיף להיות לידם ושבטוח היה כיף להיות בחתונה שלהם!!!

אהבתי את האיזון המושלם שהיה לכם בין לתקתק את החתונה תוך חודשיים ולקחת הכל בפרופורציות, לבין המחשבה על הפרטים הקטנים והטאצ' האישי שהוספתם -בין אם ב-DIY או בכניסה שלכם לחופה או בריקוד סלואו...

יופי של הצעת נישואין (פאב הכיור? גדול!!!!), והצחקת אותי ממש עם תיאור השתלשלות האירועים בחופה (נשמע כמו משהו חוויתי והרבה יותר מעניין מהמהלך הסטנדרטי והיבשושי של החופה...). 

אתם פשוט מקסימים!
המון המון מזל טוב, כיף צחוקים ואושר!


----------



## FayeV (22/8/13)

קרדיטים נהדרים! 
נראה שהיה ממש ממש כיף להיות אורח בחתונה שלכם! שניכם נראים מעולה, ומגניב שצהלחת לדחוס DIY כזה שווה בחודשיים.
מזל טוב!


----------

